# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة ... ورحلة الهرم / أبوالهول / سقارة / ممفيس/ ميت رهينة

## أيمن خطــاب

يا صباح الرحلات 
وأحلى الأجازات مـــع
البطه المرتاحـه للنقل والسياحــه 


رحلاتنا مجانيه من غير تذاكر ولا فلوس نقديه 

ورحلاتنا في المنتدى حصرية وكمان اسبوعيه

هنلف معاكم ونتفرج على آثار مصر الفرعونيه

وكمان هنتعرف على تاريخ حضارتنا الإسلاميه

يعني هنروح كل المتاحف والمزارات السياحيه


ورحلتنا النهارده رحلة جميله وممتعه في مكان مفتوح 

عند الأهرامات وأبوالهول هنلاقي هوا نقي يرد الروح

ومتنسوش الكامـيرات ده التصوير معانا أكيد مسموح

يلا بيننا نبدأ رحلتنا وللأهرامات الخالدة كلنا هنروح


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب    أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهرامات الجيزة 
وسحر الماضي تحت سفح الهرم





[frame="2 80"]


كيف لنا ان نبدأ بشئ في رحلتنا الــيوم غــير أهرامات الجيزة العظيـمة 

وقد كانت تُعـــد الأهرام أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، قبل التصنيف الأخير 

والدخــــول إلى الهرم ومنطقة أبو الهـــول يعد فى حد ذاته شئ مدهش 

وبجانب رحلتنا إلى منطقة الأهرام سنتعرف على متحف مراكب الشمس 

وعثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات وكذلك عروض الصوت والضوء

وسنذهب إلى منطقة آثـــار ممفيس ودهشور وشبرا منت ومية رهينة ،

بالإضافة إلى منطقة مدرج سقارة وأيضاً مجموعة الملك زوسر الجنازيه 

وكذلك سنصحبكم في جولة لمدارس السجاد اليدوي في طريق العودة

و تعتبر أوقات غروب الشمس وضوء القمر هى احلى الاوقات للذهاب

لذا سنصحـبـكم في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي إلى جــولة مصــورة 

لنتعرف على تـاريــخ مـــصر القديمــة عــبر خمسين قرناً مــن الزمـان

فاسترخوا وتمتعوا وتابعوا جولاتنا المصورة داخل أهرامات الجــيزة 

[/frame]







إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



نبذة تاريخية عن الأهرامات 





[frame="2 80"]

تقع الاهرامات بمنطقة الجيزة .. وقد أختير هذا الموقع من قبل الملك خوفو وخلفائه خفرع ومنكاورع .. ، لتشييد مجموعاتهم الجنائزية التي تضم أهراماتهم الثلاث .. ، ومراكب خوفو الجنائزية .. ، وأبا الهول . كما يضم الموقع مقابر أشراف الأسرة الرابعة ..، وكذلك مقابر العمال الذين ساهموا في تشييد الأهرامات الملكية، ومقابر كبار رجال الدولة ...  كما إنها تعتبر إنجازاً هندسياً معمارياً فريداً تشهد على شموخ وعظمة مصر ويقف لحراستها تمثال أبو الهول..


وقد فازت أهرامات الجيزة بجائزة أفضل عنصر جذب سياحي عالمي، والتي منحتها منظمة السياحة العالمية بمناسبة الاحتفال بذكرى تأسيسها الـ 14 الذي أقيم بجزر تركس وكاسيوس بمنطقة الكاريبي. ووصف الدكتور زاهي حواس، الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار المصري هذه الجائزة بأنها بمثابة جوائز الأوسكار السياحية خاصة وأنها الأكثر قيمة وأهمية في مجال صناعة السياحة.

وأشار حواس في تصريحاته التي أوردتها وكالة الأنباء الكويتية "كونا" إن هذه الجائزة تعد أقوى رد على ادعاءات البعض بخروج الأهرامات مما وصف بأنها عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة التي نظمتها مجموعة لا علاقة لها بالأثار أو السياحة خلال شهر يوليو الماضي وصوت عليها الهواة والجمهور العادي".
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة
في منطقة الأهرامات
( الجزء الأول ) 



[frame="2 80"]


الجزء الأول 



















[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة
في منطقة الأهرامات
( الجزء الثاني ) 



[frame="2 80"]


الجزء الثاني 





















[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الهـــرم الأكــبر 

هرم خوفو





[frame="2 80"]

يعتبر هرم خوفو أول هذه الأهرامات وينسب للملك خوفو ثاني ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده (سنفرو)، وقد بناه المهندس حم أونو على مساحة تبلغ 13 فدان، وللهرم مدخلان في الجهة الشمالية ومازال الهرم يحتفظ بجزء من كسائه عند القمة الارتفاع الأصلي كان 146م والارتفاع الحالي هو 137م وطول كل من جوانبه 230م، وزاوية ميله حوالي50 – 51 درجة.


الملك خوفو 


الملك خوفو2550 ق.م , اختصار لاسم ( خنوم وى إف وى ) بمعنى المعبود خنوم يحمينى  .. وقد حكم الملك خوفو مصر قرابة ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً من عام 2574 حتى 2550 قبل الميلاد، خلال عصر الأسرة الرابعة فى الدولة القديمة. وهو صاحب هرم الجيزة الأكبر، كان خوفو ثاني ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، ابنا للملك سنفرو والملكة حتب حرس، وبانى الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة. 

وعلى الرغم من أن ذلك الهرم يمثل إلى حد كبير روح مصر القديمة، فإن الملك الذى بنى له هذا الهرم كمقبرة، لم يترك إلا القليل من المعلومات المسجلة عن عهده. فقد حكم خوفو حوالى ثلاثة أو أربعة وعشرون عاماً تقريباً.  حيث أن الملك منع فى هذا الوقت إقامه او نحت أى تماثيل حيث لم نعثر على تماثيل كبيره الحجم فى هذه الفتره إلا تمثال واحد و كان مخبأ فى مقبره للأمير رع حتب و زوجته و ربما أراد الملك أن يبدأ بنفسه فى منع إقامه التماثيل .. ومن السخرية أنه على الرغم من ضخامة هرمه، فإن التمثال الوحيد الذى نملكه للملك خوفو نفسه هو مجرد تمثال ضئيل منحوت من العاج يبلغ طوله حوالى الثلاث بوصات

وقد بني الهرم من الحجر الكلسي، وهو نفس الحجر الأصلي للمكان، أما الممر الداخلي وغرفة الدفن العليا-التي تحوي التابوت الحجري- بنيتا من الجرانيت الأحمر الوجه الخارجي من الحجر الكلسي قاعدة الهرم مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع في الأصل 230م. وتم بناء الهرم بطريقة ضغط الهواء، عدد الأحجار التي استخدمت في بنائه حوالي 2.3000.00 كتلة حجريّة، متوسط وزن كلا منها بين 2.5 إلى 15 طناً، 

وقد استغرق بناء الهرم الأكبر ما يقرب من عشرين عاما و بناء الممرات و الاجزاء السفليه من الهرم عشر أعوام و ذلك طبقا لما ذكره هيرودوت المؤرخ اليونانى الذى زار مصر فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد بعد أكثر من 2000 سنه من بناء الهرم و سمع هذه الروايات و غيرها من بعض الكهنه و الرواه . وقطعت الحجاره التى استخدمت فى بناء الهرم الأكبر من المنطقه المحيطه بالهرم و حجاره الكساء الخارجى من منطقه جبل طره و الحجاره الجرانيتيه المستخدمه فى الغرف الداخليه من محاجر أسوان و كانوا يأتوا بها عن طريق نهر النيل الذى كان يصل إلى منطقه الهرم فى ذلك الوقت.

وكانت الحجاره تقطع و تفصل عن بعضها عن طريق عمل فتحات على مسافات متقاربه فى قطعه الحجاره المراد قطعها ثم يتم دق بعض الأوتاد الخشبيه فيها و الطرق عليها مع وضع الماء عليها و كلما تشرب الخشب بالماء ازداد حجمه داخل قطعه الحجر و مع استمرار الطرق عليها تنفصل عن بعضها ثم يتم تهذيبها و صقلها باستخدام نوع حجر أقوى مثل الجرانيت أو الديوريت . واستخدم المصريون القدماء طريق رملى لبناء الأهرامات حيث توضع قطع الحجاره على زحافات خشبيه , أسفلها جذوع النخل المستديره تعمل كالعجلات و يتم سحب الزحافات بالحبال و الثيران مع رش الماء على الرمال لتسهل عمليه السحب ، و كلما زاد الأرتفاع زادوا فى الرمال حتى قمه الهرم ثم يتم كساء الهرم بالحجر الجيرى الأملس من أعلى إلى أسفل و إزاله الرمال تدريجيا .

ويعتقد أن هذا الطريق الرملى حول الهرم إما كان فى اتجاه واحد او فى شكل دائرى حول الهرم بالكامل .و يرى البعض ان فكره استخدام الرمال و ازالتها مره اخرى بعد بناء الهرم هو انجاز فى حد ذاته قد يفوق انجاز بناء الهرم نفسه حيث يحتاج المتر الواحد ارتفاع ما لا يقل عن عشره امتار طول و بذلك يبلغ طول الطريق الرملى فى الاتجاه الواحد ما يقرب من 1460 متر اى كليومتر ونصف تقريبا و هى بالطبع عمليه شاقه جدا ، و بالفعل فالهياكل العظميه التى عثر عليها للعمال بجوار الأهرامات يظهر بها بعض تشوهات فى العمود الفقرى نتيجه الأحمال الثقيله.الجدير بالذكر فى فكره الطريق الرملى انه عثر على بقايا لهذه الطريقه استخدمت لبناء أحد صروح معبد الأقصر الشاهقه.


تغير التصميم الداخلى للهرم أكثر من مره فبدأوا بوضع حجره الدفن أسفل الأرض مثل هرم سقاره المدرج ثم انتقلت إلى حجره ثانيه يطلق عليها حاليا اسم غرفه الملكه و أخيرا نقلت إلى الحجره الحاليه و أقام المهندس فوقها خمس حجرات صغيره تنتهى العليا منهم بسقف مثلث الشكل و ذلك لتخفيف ثقل حجاره الهرم على حجره الدفن .


شكل يوضح تصميم حجره الدفن 
و فوقها حجرات لتخفيف الثقل على حجره الدفن



صوره السقف المثلث الشكل
 للحجره الخامسه فوق حجره الدفن.
أيضا نرى المدخل الرئيسى للهرم يأخد شكل المثلث أيضا لتوزيع ثقل الحجاره و تخفيفها عن المدخل المغلق حاليا و المدخل الحالى إلى الهرم تم فتحه فى عهد الخليفه المأمون بالديناميت اعتقادا منهم بوجود كنوز داخل الهرم.


المدخل الرئيسى للهرم الأكبر 
و أسفله المدخل الحالى
الطريف كذلك أن محمد على والى مصر 1805-1841 ميلاديه فكر فى هدم الهرم الأكبر و استخدام حجارته فى بناء القناطر الخيريه و غيرها من المبانى إلا انهم وجدوا أن تكلفه جلب حجاره جديده أرخص و أسهل من هدم الهرم و نقل حجارته مره أخرى، و قد استخدمت بالفعل بعض الحجاره من اهرامات مختلفه فى بناء بعض المساجد و المبانى فى مصر حيث نرى أحيانا بعض الكتابات الهيروغليفيه فى المبانى الاسلاميه فى شارع المعز و أسوار القاهره و غيرها.

تذكر الروايات أن عدد العمال كان ما يقرب من مائه الف عامل و كان العمال ينقسموا إلى دائمين يعملون طوال العام فى البناء و عمال موسميين و هم المزارعين أصلا و كانوا يعملوا بالبناء فتره فيضان النيل حيث لا يوجد زراعه فى تلك الفتره. و قد عثر على مساكن و جبانات للعمال بجوار أهرامات الجيزه و كان غذائهم الرئيسى يعتمد على الخبز و مشروب الجعه (خبز مصنوع من الشعي ريتم وضعه فى الماء أو اللبن حتى يتخمر و يحتوى هذا المشروب على نسبه طبيعيه من المضادات الحيويه) ,بينما تذكر الاكتشافات الحديثه أن عدد العمال كان فى حدود 20 ألف عامل فقط و أن غذائهم كان من اللحوم و الأبقار التى يتم ذبحها يوميا .

من الغرائب عن الهرم الأكبر أيضا انه رغم هذا الحجم الكبير جدا ,انه كان ينسب للملك خوفو نقلا عن القدماء و خاصه هيرودوت و لم يعثر على ما يشير الى الملك خوفو الا فى القرن 19 حيث وجد(العام 17 من حكم الملك خوفو)مكتوبه بالمداد الأحمر فى سقف الحجره الثالثه فوق حجره الدفن و يبدو انها قد كتبت بواسطه أحد العمال أثناء بناء الهرم.

و قد تم بناء الهرم الأكبر بحيث تواجه واجهاته الاربع الجهات الأصليه و ثبتت الحجاره الى بعضها البعض بواسطه تفريغ الهواء بينهما و ربما كان ذلك عن طريق عمل عده فتحات او ثقوب فى قطعه الحجر و عمل ثقوب مماثله لها فى واجهه القطعه الأخرى المراد جذبها إليها بحيثت تكون هذه الثقوب متقابله فى نفس المكان و يتم تفريغ الهواء بينهم مما يؤدى إلى تماسكهم بقوه ( فكره تفريغ الهواء فى اللاصق المطاطى الذى يلصق إلى الزجاج ).

سمح خوفو لأفراد عائلته و اقاربه و كبار موظفيه بإقامه مقابرهم فى الناحيه الشرقيه للهرم الأكبر حيث وجدت أهرامات الملكات و مقابر أخوته و غيرهم منهم أم الملك خوفو و تدعى( حتب حرس ) و لا تخلو قصتها من الطرافه حيث عثر على بئر مقبرتها مسدود بالحجاره دون اى بناء فوقه و عندما وصلوا إلى المقبره وجدوا محتوياتها مكدسه فوق بعضها و تابوت من المرمر مغلق بالغطاء و اسم الملكه و زوجها سنفرو مكتوب على الأثاث إلا أنهم وجدوا التابوت خالى من المومياء ، و فسر أحد علماء الآثار هذا الأمر ان قبر الملكه الأصلى كان فى دهشور قرب هرم زوجها و عندما قل الأهتمام بتلك المنطقه سرق قبرها و خاصه الذهب و الحلى و أخذ اللصوص المومياء بما عليها من حلى و ذهب و عند اكتشاف أمر السرقه قام الحراس بنقل باقى محتويات القبر سريعا إلى ذلك البئر الصغير الذى لا يليق بملكه مثل حتب حرس و أن نقل التابوت ووضع الغطاء عليه بذلك الشكل دليل على أنهم أخفوا أمر السرقه عن الملك خوفو.

و توجد حتى الأن بقايا المعبد الجنازى الخاص بالملك خوفو فى الناحيه الشرقيه للهرم أما معبد الوادى فيوجد تحت منطقه نزله السمان القريبه من الهرم و المأهوله حاليا بالسكان. أما عن دقه بناء الهرم نجد متوسط الخطأ فى طول جوانبه لا يتعدى 1: 4000 , و أن الفواصل بين بعض أحجاره لا تتعدى نصف مليمتر مما لا يسمح للشفره بالنفاذ بينهما. فهل يمكن لبناء بهذه الدقه و الإتقان أن يبنى بالسخره و الإجبار أم أن روح الرضا و الرغبه فى الأبداع هى الدافع لمثل هذا العمل .... ؟



الممر داخل 
هرم الملك خوفو



حجره الدفن 
و بها التابوت الجرانيتى للملك خوفو




برديات توضح حسابات 
و تصميم رسومات للهرم من الدوله الوسطى
ويوجد فى التصميم الأصلي لمجموعة الهرم أنه يتألف من: معبد الوادي، رصيف الصعود، الذي يصله بالمعبد الجنائزي في شرق الهرم، وأخيراً الشكل الهرمي للمقبرة . في شرق الهرم وجد ثلاثة أهرامات صفيرة لزوجات الملك، المدخل يقع في الشمال على ارتفاع 20 متراً عن مستوى الأرض. يحتوى على سطح يؤدي إلى دهليز يؤدي إلى غرفة تحت الأرض، لم تكتمل. رصيف الصعود طوله 38متراً وارتفاعه متر واحد، يقود ألى ممر يمتد 35 متراً على ارتفاع 1.75 متراً يصعد إلى الغرفة الثانية في الهرم.

الغرفة الثانية صنعت من الحجر الكلسي أبعادها 5.20 م×5.70 م،15 م ارتفاع أعلى نقطة من السطح، على الحائط الشرقي من الغرفة فتحة تؤدي إلى ممر محجوب وتتصل مع غرفة الدفن العليا بدهليز  في بداية الممر العرضي يوجد رواق أبعاده 47 م في الطول، و8,50 م في الارتفاع مع سقف مدرج. في وسطها يوجد دهليز منخفض 60سم، أطرافه أعلى من مستوى أرضه. هذا الدهليز يوصل إلى غرفة الدفن بممر طوله 8.40 م وارتفاعه 3,14 م ومعه ثلاث فتحات .

الغرفة تحتوي على تابوت غرانيتي للملك، وعلى الجدارين الشمالي والجنوبي توجد فتحات للتهوية وتوصل للقسم الخارجي من الهرم. فوق سقف غرفة الدفن توجد خمس غرف جرانيتية. أرض المعبد الجنائزي تقع في شرق الهرم. رصيف صعود كان يصل معبد الوادي بالمعبد الجنائزي الذي دفن تحت الطمي في قرية نزلة السمان . 

بالطبع يحظى الهرم الأكبر دون غيره بكثير من الروايات و الشائعات منذ القدم و حتى الآن مثل انه يخفى أسرار الكون أو ارتباطه بالقاره المفقوده أطلانتيس او حتى باعتباره قبله بعض الناس الذين يأتون للحج عند الهرم الأكبر و غيرهم ممن فقدوا عقولهم و قدرتهم على التمييز, إلا أنه يعد ايضا دليلا واضحا على براعه المصريين القدماء فى الهندسه و الحساب و الفلك و نظم الأداره . 
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هـــرم 

الملك خفرع 





[frame="2 80"]

أطلق الكهنه على الهرم اسم (ور خعفرع) بمعنى عظيم خفرع  وهو الهرم الثاني من أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة ..، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 143,5م وطول كل ضلع 215,5م، وزاوية ميله 53,10ْ، يقع في مستوى سطح الأرض، والمدخل يؤدي إلى ممر هابط، سقفه من الجرانيت وزاوية انحداره 22ْ، ينتهي عند متراس يتجه إلى ممر أفقي وبعدها الممر العرضي الذي يوصل إلى حجرة الدفن المحفورة في الصخر، كما تحوي سقف من الحجر الكلسي  وتوجد في منتصف الهرم وتحوي على تابوت من الجرانيت. والمدخل الثاني يصل إلى ممر من الصخر، الممر يتابع بشكل عرضي حتى يتصل برصيف يؤدي إلى حجرة خاوية (ربما استعملت للأثاث الجنائزي). 


الملك خفرع 


كان الملك خفرع هو رابع ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، وصاحب تمثال أبو الهول والهرم الثاني بهضبة الجيزة الشهيرة. وقام النحاتون في عصره، بإنتاج أروع مجموعة تماثيل في الدولة القديمة. ويعرض بعضها في المتحف المصري، والبعض الآخر، في متحف الفنون الجميلة في بوسطن، فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وكان تابوت خفرع مصنوع من الجرانيت الرمادي ونصفه مغطي بالطبقة السميكة التي كانت تغطي أرضية الغرفة.

والملك خفرع هو ابن الملك خوفو وشقيق جدف رع وصاحب الهرم الثاني في الجيزة والذي اختار له ربوه عالية خلف هرم أبيه وبهذا أعاد للجيزة أهميتها .وهو صاحب تمثال أبو الهول الرابض أمام المجموعة الهرمية بالجيزة. وبعد أن نجح خفرع في أزاله الخلاف بين أفراد الاسره والتوفيق بين كافه الأطراف بدأ في بناء مجموعاته الهرمية التي تعبر بحق واحده من أعظم المنشآت في الدولة القديمة , 

وهذه المجموعة تتكون من الهرم وملحق به معبد للشعائر ومعبد للوادي ويربط بينهما طريق صاعد ويعتبر معبد الوادي من أحسن وأكمل النماذج من هذا النوع من المعابد في الدولة القديمة وقد عثر داخل هذا المعبد على تمثال خعفرع الشهير المحفوظ في المتحف المصري والمنحوت من حجر الديوريت / الانورثوزيتى الأخضر ويمثل الملك جالسا على عرشه وخلف رأسه الإله حورس .

وقد بنى الملك خفرع، ثاني أهرامات هضبة الجيزة الشهيرة، من نوعية غير جيدة من قوالب الحجر الجيري الصغيرة. والهرم يبدو للناظرين أنه أكبر من هرم خوفو العظيم وذلك لأنه بني على مرتفع يعلو حوالى عشرة أمتار أو ثلاثة وثلاثون قدم عن السطح الذى بنى عليه هرم الملك خوفو. 

وقد كان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم يبلغ حوالى 143.5 متر أو 470.7 قدم، أما الآن فهو 136.5 متر أو 447.7 قدم. كما يبلغ كل ضلع من أضلاع المربع الذى يشكل قاعدة الهرم حوالى 215.25 متر أو 706.02 قدم وتكون الجوانب الأربعة مع القاعدة زاوية 53.10 درجة. وقد كان التخطيط الأصلى للهرم هو أن تقطع غرفة الدفن تحت الأرض ويبنى الهرم فوقها. ومع ذلك، فقد تم تحريك غرفة الدفن إلى الجنوب تحت الهرم. 

وللهرم مدخلان وطريقان هابطان على الجانب الشمالى، يؤدى أحدهما إلى غرفة الدفن. أما الفتحة الأخرى فهى أعلى من الأولى بحوالى ستة عشر متراً أو اثنان وخمسون قدماً ونصف. وما زالت قمة الهرم محتفظة بكسوتها من الحجر الأبيض المصقول. أما باقى الهرم فقد تآكل بعض الشئ نتيجة للنوعية الرديئة من الأحجار التى استعملت فى البناء، ولو أن بعض الأجزاء السفلى للهرم ما زالت محتفظة بغلافها الجرانيتى. أما قمة الهرم فهى مفقودة. 


المعبد الجنائزي


يقع في شرق الهرم، ومن الواضح أنه كان معبداً رائعاً صنع من الحجر الكلسي وغطى بكتل من الجرانيت تغطي الجدران والأرض والسقف، مدخله يؤدي إلى ردهة ثم إلى البلاط. معبد الوادي: المدخل يؤدي إلى دهليز ثم إلى قاعة بشكل حرف T تحتوي على 16 عموداً من الغرانيت ارتفاعها حوالي أربعة  أمتار. القاعة كانت مرصوفة. الجدران خططت بـ 23 تمثالاً لخفرع . وينسب له أيضا نحت صخرة تمثال (أبي الهول) . 

ويظهر الهرم و بجواره معبد لإقامه الطقوس الدينيه ثم الطريق الصاعد الذى يربط بين معبد الطقوس و يبلغ طوله حوالى 500 متر و معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع و يبلغ ارتفاع واجهه معبد الوادى حوالى 13 متر و مكسوه بالجرانيت و المعبد له مدخلين من جهه الشرق يرمزان إلى الشمال و الجنوب و يتم الوصول الى المعبد عن طريق قناه تتصل بنهر النيل و تنتهى هذه القناه بمرسى  .. 

و يتم فى هذا المعبد استقبال الملك اثناء زيارته للأشراف على بناء الهرم أو لاستقبال الزائرين و الوفود بعد موت الملك لتقديم القرابين . و قد عثر داخل معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع على تمثال من الديوريت موجود الآن بالمتحف المصرى و نرى صورته على العمله الورقيه فئه العشره جنيهات ويقال أن الرئيس عبد الناصر أمر بعدم خروج هذا التمثال من مصر .

و حاليا يوجد داخل هذا المعبد بئر صغيره يروج لها البعض انه إذا ألقى بها شخص قطعه من النقود و تمنى أمنيه فإنها تتحقق و بالطبع يقوم الحراس أخر اليوم بجمع هذه العملات المختلفه من البئر ويعد هرم الملك (خعفرع - تعنى يشرق رع ) و معابده الجنائزية نموذجا كاملا نرى فيه بوضوح الهرم مكان الدفن و معبد الوادى و معبد إقامه الطقوس الدينيه كما فى الصور الموضحه : 

معبد الوادى 
و معبد إقامه الطقوس الدينيه


هرم خفرع من الداخل 



تابوت الملك خفرع 



بقايا معبد 
إقامه الطقوس الجنازيه الخاص بالملك خفرع 



هرم خفرع و أسفله معبد الوادى 
على بعد 500 من الهرم بجوار أبو الهول



معبد الوادى
 للملك خفرع من الداخل .

و يتم فى هذا المعبد استقبال الملك اثناء زيارته للأشراف على بناء الهرم أو لاستقبال الزائرين و الوفود بعد موت الملك لتقديم القرابين . و قد عثر داخل معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع على تمثال من الديوريت موجود الآن بالمتحف المصرى و نرى صورته على العمله الورقيه فئه العشره جنيهات ويقال أن الرئيس عبد الناصر أمر بعدم خروج هذا التمثال من مصر .

و حاليا يوجد داخل هذا المعبد بئر صغيره يروج لها البعض انه إذا ألقى بها شخص قطعه من النقود و تمنى أمنيه فإنها تتحقق و بالطبع يقوم الحراس أخر اليوم بجمع هذه العملات المختلفه من البئر
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هـــرم 

الملك منكاورع 





[frame="2 80"]


هرم منكاورع ومعنى اسمه ( باقيه أرواح رع ) وهو أصغر أهرامات هضبة الجيزة ويبلغ ارتفاعه حوالى 66 م أو 216 قدم. وقد تم بنائه على حافة الهضبة المنحدرة، وتبلغ مساحة القاعدة فى الأصل حوالى 108.5 امتارا أو 355.8 قدما مربعا. ولكن نتيجة لرفع الحجارة لاحقاً لاستخدامها فى أغراض أخرى، فقد أصبح طول أضلاع القاعدة حالياً حوالى 102.2 متر × 104.6 متر أو 335.2 قدما × 343.1 قدما وترتفع الجوانب بزاوية 51 درجة.

الملك منكاورع 


تولى منكاورع الحكم بعد والده خفرع، وهو الذي شيد الهرم الثالث بالجيزة والمعابد الملحقة به. وقد عثر على بعض المجموعات النحتية الرائعة له من حجر الشيست تمثله مع الربة حتحور وإحدى رموز مقاطعات الوجه القبلى.  إلا أن المعابد الخاصه به لم ينتهى بناؤها فى عهده و أتمها خلفه الملك شبسسكاف و قد عثر على تابوت الملك منكاورع المصنوع من البازلت فى حجره الدفن و يرقد حاليا هذا التابوت فى قاع خليج بسكاى حيث غرقت السفينه التى كانت تنقله من مصرإلى انجلترا .بالطبع قيل وقتها لعنه الفراعنه...


وقد غطت الطبقات الـ16 السفلى من الهرم بكتل من الجرانيت الوردى وقد قطعت حجرة الدفن فى الصخر أسفل الهرم ويمكن الوصول إليها من خلال المدخل الشمالى مروراً بممر منحدر، كما قطع ممر منحدر أخر أسفل الممر الأول.

وأغلقت حجرة الدفن بواسطة ثلاث سدات من الجرانيت أو القوالب الحجرية والذى تم إنزالهم فى فتحات رأسية مقطوعة فى الجدران. وقد استخدمت الحجرة الداخلية كمخزن بينما استخدمت الأخرى كغرفة للدفن ولها سقف جمالونى. كما غطت الجدران بكتل من الجرانيت. 

كما تم بناء المعبد الجنائزى ومعبد الوادى والطريق المؤدى لهما من الطوب وحجر قليل الجودة. ابعاد الهرم : الارتفاع 66 م طول كل ضلع من اضلاعه 108 امتار . 

وقد تم العثور على تابوت من البازلت فى فجوة داخل الأرض على عمق أربعون سنتيمتراً أو ستة عشر قدم. ولكن هذا التابوت غرق فى البحر أثناء نقله إلى إنجلترا فى عام 1838 ميلادياً. ويحتفظ المتحف البريطانى فى لندن بغطاء تابوت على شكل أدمى للملك منكاورع ولكنه ليس هو الغطاء الأصلى الذى عثر عليه فى غرفة الدفن. كما تم بناء المعبد الجنائزى ومعبد الوادى والطريق المؤدى لهما من الطوب وحجر قليل الجودة.
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ملحقات  الأهرام





[frame="2 80"]


كل هرم من الأهرامات الثلاثة لابد أن يكون له الآتى:
1 – بابان فى الجهة الشمالية (البحرية). 
الأول: فى المداميك (صفوف الطوب أو الحجارة) السفلية.
والثانى: فوقه بقليل. وكل منهما يوصل إلى حجرة الدفن. وكان أمام هذا الباب حجرات صغيرة للعبادة.

2 – فى الجهة الشرقية من كل هرم كان يقام معبد ضخم يسمى معبد الشعائر أو المعبد الجنائزى. وهذا المعبد يتصل بمعبد آخر يسمى معبد الوادى، بطريق يبنى من الأحجار الضخمة المقطوعة من منطقة الجيزة نفسها ويسمى بالطريق الصاعد.

3 – كان من مستلزمات كل هرم أيضاً أن يقام حوله سور ضخم، حتى لا يقترب منه أحد غير الكهنة. وكان يُبنى هذا السور من الحجر، أو من الطوب اللبن النيئ.

 4-  أهم ما لفت الأنظار من آثار الملك خوفو صاحب الهرم الأكبر هى مراكبه والتى ذاعت شهرتها على أنها "مراكب الشمس"، وهى معروضة الآن بمتحف ملحق بمنطقة أهرامات الجيزة.


مراكب الشمس


حفر مراكب هرم خوفو

وما هو موجود حتى الآن هو خمسة مواضع لمراكب .. ثلاثة منها تقع إلى الشرق من الهرم الأكبر. وهى عبارة عن حفر طويلة عميقة نحتت فى الصخر على هيئة المراكب، تتجه اثنتان منها اتجاهاً موازياً للضلع الشرقى بين الشمال والجنوب، وتتعامد الثالثة على هذا الضلع بين الشرق والغرب. ثم عُثر على موضعين جديدين لمركبتين كبيرتين منحوتتين فى الصخر إلى جنوب الهرم الأكبر..
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



متـحـف مركب خوفو

أو مراكب الشمـــــس





[frame="2 80"]

نبذة عن المتحف 


بعد الكشف عن مركب خوفو كان لابد أن يقام المتحف فوق الحفرة التي عثر فيها على المركب على أن يتلاءم مع حجم المركب وأن تكون طريقة العرض على أحدث النظم المتحفية . وقد تم تكييف المتحف بالهواء بدرجات حرارة ورطوبة مناسبة لتساعد على الحفاظ على الأثر. 

تكوينه  

تم عرض المركب في منتصف الصالة الرئيسية بالدور الأول وعلى قاعدة مرتفعة عن الأرض بمقدار 7.70 متر وعند صالة العرض بالدور الأرضي يمكن رؤية قاع المركب والشكل العام . ويتكون المتحف بصفة عامة من ثلاثة مستويات مختلفة حول المركب ليتمكن الزائر من رؤية الأثر بالكامل..
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أبو الهـــول 





[frame="2 80"]


أبو الهـــول  

هو تمثال جسمه جسم أسد ورأسه بشري. ويحرس المقابر والمعابد وقد نحت من الحجر الكلسي ورأسه تمثل الملك خفرع ويرمز إلى القوة والحكمة والذكاء وهو صورة للإله "رع" إله الشمس وطوله 20 قدماً وارتفاعه 70 قدماً . وقد نحت تمثال أبو الهول بمنطقة الجيزة من نوعية غير جيدة من الحجر الجيرى، ومن المرجح أنه كان فى الأصل مغطى بطبقة من الجص وملون. ولا زالت آثار الألوان الأصلية ظاهرة بجانب إحدى أذنيه. ويبلغ طول أبو الهول حوالى 73.5 متراً أو 241.1 قدم ويبلغ ارتفاعه 20 متراً أو 65.6 قدم. 

وفى العصور التالية، تسببت العواصف الرملية والعوامل الأخرى فى تآكل بعض أجزاء التمثال المختلفة وخاصة الرقبة وبعض الأجزاء فى الجانب الأيسر والقدمين بالإضافة إلى الجزء الخلفى للتمثال. وبين مخالب أبو الهول توجد لوحة تروى قصة حلم للملك تحتمس الرابع تسمى لوحة الحلم. وتغطى رأس التمثال غطاء الرأس الملكى المسمى بالنمس كما كان له لحية مستعارة طويلة، وهى مكسورة الآن. أما أنف التمثال فهى مكسورة أيضاً، غالباً منذ عصر المماليك، الذين قاموا باستخدامها كهدف للنيشان. وفى فترة لاحقة تم تغطية أبو الهول بقوالب صغيرة من الحجر الجيرى تم تثبيتها على سطحه لحمايته، ثم تم تبديلها حديثاً.


وأبو الهول الذى ياخذ شكل الأسد و رأس آدميه كرمز للقوه و الحكمه كما يقال هذا التمثال يمثل معبود هام جدا لدى المصريين القدماء . كان فى الأصل قطعه من الحجر تشوه المكان فنحتت على هذا الشكل و ربما كان صاحبها ملك يدعى ( جدف رع ) تولى العرش بعد خوفو لمده 8 سنوات و قبل خفرع . فقدت رأس التمثال الذقن الملكيه و حيه الكوبرا التى كانت توجد أعلى الرأس و يوجد جزء من الذقن حاليا بالمتحف المصرى و جزء آخر بالمتحف البريطانى .

صاحب هذا التمثال الكثير من الأساطير و القصص الغريبه قديما و حديثا , فنجد فى الأسره 18 أحد ملوك مصر يدعى تحتمس الرابع لم يكن وريثا شرعيا للعرش الإ انه تولى عرش مصر و لجأ إلى قصه طريفه اقنع بها عقول المصريين البسطاء فيقول انه ذهب ذات يوم و هو أمير لممارسه الرياضه بعجلته الحربيه حول تمثال أبو الهول و كان التمثال فى ذلك الوقت مدفون فى الرمال حتى رأسه فيذكر انه من التعب رقد بجوار التمثال و غلبه النعاس فجاء له الآله فى الحلم و طلب منه أن يزيل الرمال من حوله و أنه سيتولى عرش مصر إن هو فعل ذلك ، و بالفعل تولى العرش و أقام لوحه لتخليد هذه القصه و إقناع الشعب بها و توجد هذه اللوحه الآن بين قدمى أبو الهول و يطلق عليها لوحه الحلم .

لوحه الحلم بين قدمى أبو الهول


حتى عندما جاء نابليون إلى مصرو هو وجنوده ووقف امام الأهرامات قائلا لجنوده (إن اربعين قرنا من الزمان تنظر إليكم ) و ينسب البعض له انه من هشم أنف أبو الهول بالمدافع ، و يذكر البعض أيضا أن أحد رجال الدين الصوفيين فى عصر المماليك يدعى صائم الدهر هو من قام بتهشيم الأنف باعتبارها وثن و كان التمثال فى تلك الفتره مدفون فى الرمال أيضا و أنه صعد ليهشم الأنف فقامت رياح قويه اوقعته فهرب سريعا .وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .

الحملة الفرنسية وأبو الهول


و يعتقد أن كلمه أبو الهول جاءت من كلمه ( با حول) بمعنى مكان الأسد أو من كلمه حورون و هو معبود كنعانى قديم يشبهه فى الشكل ، أما كلمه سفنكس الانجليزيه أصلها يونانى جاءت من كلمه مصريه قديمه (شسب عنخ) و هو احد اسماء التمثال قديما. كده انتهت الجوله و اللى يحب يروح يركب خيل أو جمال يتفضل بس يخلى باله بعد ما يركب محدش يقوله أن الركوب بخمسه جنيه و النزول بعشره.

[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مجموعــــه الملك زوسر الجنازيه 





[frame="2 80"]

يوجد فى مصر حاليا تقريبا 104 هرم منتشره ما بين الجيزه و حتى النوبه تقريبا و كما هو معروف ان الاهرامات كانت مقابر لبعض فراعين مصر , و لكن لماذا اختاروا الشكل الهرمى تحديدا لبناء مقابرهم و كيف تطورت فكره بناء الهرم و غيرها من الاسئله و التى تحتاج منا الى مقدمه لتوضيح هذه التساؤلات.

يجرى نهر النيل فى مصر كما هو معروف من الجنوب الى الشمال و يقسم مصر الى نصفين شرقى و غربى و قد عاش قدماء المصريون على ضفاف نهر النيل و بدأوا فى إقامه حضارتهم على جانبيه و يبدأ تاريخ مصر من سنه 3200 قبل الميلاد تقريبا و هو بدايه معرفه الكتابه عند المصريين ,اما ما قبل ذلك فيسمى عصور ما قبل التاريخ و منذ العصور الاولى اعتقد المصرى القديم فى فكره البعث بعد الموت و الحياه مره أخرى فى عالم اخر و قد جاءت هذه الفكره من ملاحظته للطبيعه و ما يتكرر فيها مثل الشمس و فيضان نهر النيل الذى يتكرر كل عام فى نفس الموعد و الزرع الذى ينبت مره ثانيه بعد حصاده. و اعتقد المصرى القديم ان الشرق يمثل الحياه بينما الغرب يعنى الموت مثلما تولد الشمس كل يوم من الشرق و تموت فى الغرب ، من هذه النقطه نجد أن كل اهرامات مصر باعتبارها مقابر بل و كل مقابر المصريين القدماء تقع غرب النيل مع استثناء وحيد تقريبا.


و منذ البدايه كان الدفن يتم فى حفره بيضاويه الشكل مع وضع بعض الاوانى البسيطه بداخلها مع المتوفى لاستخدامها فى العالم الآخر , و كان الميت يدفن فى وضع الجنين فى بطن الأم و ذلك لتسهيل عمليه ميلاده مره آخرى و الوجه يكون متجه للشرق , و مع مرور الوقت بدأت الحفره تتسع و تتطورت إلى ان أصبحت غرفه أو غرفتين مع ازدياد الادوات الموضوعه بداخلها و بناء جدرانها بالطوب و ازداد التطور بعد ذلك ليصل إلى بناء من الطوب فوق الأرض أعلى هذه الحجرات و هو ما يسمى بالمصطبه .

و مع بدايه الأسره الثالثه2780-2680ق.م ظهر الهرم المدرج لأول مره للملك زوسر فى منطقه سقاره و يرجع الفضل فى هذا البناء للمهندس العبقرى إيمحوتب و معنى اسمه( القادم فى سلام) ،و نال إيمحوتب من التكريم أن كتب الملك زوسر اسمه على قاعده تمثاله الملكى الموجود حاليا بالمتحف المصرى فى سابقه لم تتكرر فى التاريخ المصرى القديم أن يكتب اسم شخص عادى على تمثال الملك .

كانت هذه اول مره يتم استخدام الحجاره فى البناء ، و الجدير بالذكر أن الهرم الذى يعد مكان الدفن للملك يرتبط بمجموعه من العناصر المعماريه الاخرى و التى تمثل مجموعه جنازيه للملك المتوفى . أما عن فكره الهرم تحديدا فقد ارتبط الشكل الهرمى لديهم بفكره نشأه الكون و اعتقدوا كذلك طبقا لبعض كتاباتهم و نصوصهم الدينيه أن الهرم وسيله تساعد روح المتوفى فى الوصول إلى السماء مع المعبود رع .و يمكن أن نرى أحيانا أشعه الشمس بين السحاب و هى تاخذ الشكل الهرمى أيضا و كانت كذلك من ضمن هذه الوسائل الكثيره التى يمكن أن تساعدهم فى الصعود إلى السماء . 

نرى أيضا الشكل الهرمى أعلى المسلات و بعض المقابر الصغيره للأفراد فى جنوب مصر , حتى عندما فكر ملوك الدوله الحديثه فى بناء مقابرهم فى البر الغربى فى وادى الملوك و نقرها فى باطن الجبل لحمايتها من السرقه لم يتخلوا عن الشكل الهرمى و الذى كان ممثل فى قمه الجبل نفسه و بشكل طبيعى .
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هرم سقاره المدرج 





[frame="2 80"]

تسمى المنطقه سقاره نسبه الى المعبود سوكر معبود الجبانه عند المصريين القدماء.و قد بدأ إيمحوتب فى هذه المنطقه فى بناء مقبرة المللك زوسر على شكل مصطبه و أراد لها من الفخامه ما يميزها عن غيرها و استخدمت أحجار الجرانيت فى بناء حجره الدفن التى تمتد إلى عمق 28 متر تقريبا تحت سطح الأرض أسفل هذه المصطبه ثم عدل من تصميمه و ارتفع بمصطبه أخرى فوقها ثم ثالثه حتى وصل إلى ست درجات ارتفاعها 60 متر و طول قاعده الهرم ما يقرب من 130 متر كانت كلها مكسوه من الخارج بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض ,و قد عثر داخل سراديب و ممرات الهرم على مايزيد عن 40 ألف من أوانى الفخار و الألباستر و الشست و غيرها,

 أما المجوعه الجنازيه الخاصه بالملك . فتشمل إلى جانب الهرم المدرج أيضا بيت للشمال و أخر للجنوب باعتبار أن ملك مصر هو ملك للشمال و الجنوب معا و تشمل أيضا معبد لتقديم القرابين للملك المتوفى و معبد جنازى لإقامه الطقوس الدينيه و مراسم الدفن ,و يوجد كذلك حجره بجوار الهرم تسمى حجره السرداب بها تمثال للملك زوسر ،هذا التمثال يكون بمثابه الدليل للروح حتى تتعرف على الجسد مره اخرى .


هرم سنفرو الثانى فى دهشور


و مع بدايه الأسره الرابعه 2680 قبل الميلاد بدأت المحاولات لبناء هرم كامل فى منطقه دهشور القريبه من سقاره فى عهد الملك سنفرو لكن حدث خطأ فى تقدير زاويه البناء فجاءت منفرجه قليلا 54 درجه و عند إرتفاع 48 متر تقريبا بدأت بعض جدران الهرم الداخليه فى التشقق فقلل المهندس زاويه البناء إلى 43 درجه ووصل إرتفاعه كاملا إلى 101 متر, وظهر بشكل كما فى الصوره و يطلق عليه حاليا الهرم المنكسر أو المنبعج . و يعد هرم سنفرو الثانى فى دهشور أيضا هو أول هرم حقيقى فى مصرإذ تم بناؤه بزاويه 43 درجه تقريبا و ارتفاع 99 متر، و تم كساء الهرمين بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض.
[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



آثار منطقة 

ممفيس / منف
ميــــــت رهينة 






[frame="2 80"]

تعتبر قرية "ميت رهينة" بالقرب من "البدرشين" بمحافظة الجيزة العاصمة الأولى لمصر بعد التوحيد، وكان اسمها قديماً "منف" أو "ممفيس". وما نعرفه الآن أن الذى أسس هذه المدينة الخالدة هو الملك "مينا" عام 3400 قبل الميلاد، أى منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف عام. ولكن للأسف الشديد لم يتبق منها سوى بضعة تماثيل، وقليل من الأحجار والأساسات التى تشير إلى مواضع المعابد القديمة.

تمثال رمسيس الثانى الراقد على ظهره بميت رهينة
ويوجد تمثال عظيم أحيط ببناء بسيط لحمايته. وهو تمثال ضخم وقد تم وضعه راقداً على ظهره، وأحيط بإفريز مرتفع من الحديد يصعد إليه الشخص بعدة درجات حتى يتمكن من مشاهدة التمثال من أعلى. وهذا التمثال هو للملك "رمسيس الثانى"، أو "رمسيس الأكبر" كما يسميه بعض الناس، وقد ترك هذا الملك تماثيل كثيرة فى أماكن مختلفة من مصر. وهذا التمثال مصنوع من حجر يشبه المرمر. ويعتقد البعض أنه من حجر جيرى متبلور.


تمثال الملك "رمسيس الثانى" بـ"ممفيس".
وعموماً فهذه ليست نقطة خلاف، لأن الرخام ما هو إلا حجر جيرى متبلور فى باطن الأرض. وكان هذا التمثال مقاماً فى أيام مجد المدينة وعزتها، مع تمثال آخر شبيه له على أحد أبواب المعبد الكبير للإله "بتاح"، أو معبد آخر للملك نفسه. وكان ارتفاعه كبيراً قبل تهشم رجليه، حوالى ثلاثة عشر متراً، وطول أذنه حوالى نصف متر. وقد اكتشف هذا التمثال عام 1820، وعلى كتفه الأيمن نقش اسم الملك كما نقش على صدره حلية مزينة باسم الملك، وكذلك الحزام الذى يخترقه خنجر له رأسان من الصقور. وفى يد التمثال لفة من البردى ربما تكون مرسوماً ملكياً عليه خاتم الملك، ثم السوار وعليه أيضاً اسم الملك، أما الفراغ الذى بين الرجلين فقد استغله الفنان بالحفر الغائر مرة، وبالحفر البارز مرة أخرى، وعليه نقوش توضح بعض أبناء هذا الملك وألقابهم.



لقطة عن قرب ليد تمثال "رمسيس الثانى" بـ"ميت رهينة". 
لاحظ أن فى يد التمثال لفة من البردى ربما تكون مرسوماً ملكياً 
عليه خاتم الملك، كما أن السوار عليه أيضاً اسم الملك.


لقطة عن قرب لوجه تمثال 
الملك "رمسيس الثانى" بـ"ميت رهينة".

تمثال آخر لرمسيس الثانى
ويوجد مكان مرتفع، حيث كان هناك تمثال آخر ضخم للملك "رمسيس الثانى" أيضاً، وهو مصنوع من حجر الجرانيت الوردى الصلب، وطوله عشرة أمتار بخلاف التاج الذى يبلغ طوله مترين. وبلغ وزنه أكثر من سبعين طناً ووُجد ملقى على جانبه. وكان فى الأصل أحد التماثيل المقامة لـ"رمسيس" أمام أبواب معابد المدينة. وقد نقشت أسماء الملك "رمسيس الثانى" على أماكن مختلفة بهذا التمثال مثل كتفيه وصدره، والحزام الذى يلتف حول وسطه، وعلى رسغ يده. أما على الجانب الأيسر من هذا التمثال فيوجد نقش غائر لابنته المحبوبة "بنت عنات". وقد نُقل هذا التمثال إلى الميدان الذى يحمل اسمه (ميدان رمسيس) عند المحطة الرئيسية للسكك الحديدية فى القاهرة سنة 1955.


تاريخ منف
نشأت "منف" فى عصر بداية الأسرات، وتُنسب إلى الملك "مينا"، وكان اسمها الأول "إنب جح" الذى يعنى السور الأبيض. أما اسم "منف" فهناك روايتان .. إحداهما تقول إنه تحريف لاسم "منتفر" الذى أُطلق على المدينة خلال عصر الأسرة السادسة وكان يخص هرم الملك "بيبى الأول" القريب منها، ويصفه بأنه الأثر الجميل، ثم أُطلق على المدينة كلها فيما بعد. أما الرواية الثانية فتقول إن الملك "مينا" هو الذى سماها "من نفر" أى الميناء الجميل، لأنها تقع على النيل. أما كلمة "ممفيس" فهى تحريف يونانى قديم للكلمة حيث يضيفون حرف الياء والسين لمعظم الأسماء، فعندنا "أوزير" و"إيز"، نطقوهما "أوزيريس" و"إيزيس".

وحينما استطاع الملك "مينا" أن ينتصر على الوجه البحرى، ويضم القطرين، ويجعل مصر بلداً واحداً، رأى أن تكون عاصمة الديار فى مكان وسط بين مصر السفلى "الدلتا" ومصر العليا "الصعيد". ولهذا أنشأ فى هذا المكان قلعة حربية أحاطها بالماء من الجهات الثلاث وترك جهة الجنوب فقط، لأنها تؤدى إلى الطريق الموصل إلى موطنه الأصلى حيث أهله وأعوانه. واستلزم ذلك تحويل مياه النيل من مكانها فى ذلك الوقت، فتم سد طريق المياه فى أحد فروع النيل الذى نسميه الآن "بحر يوسف" على مقربة من مدينة "الواسطى" فتحول ذلك الفرع إلى مدينة الفيوم، ومازال يجرى فيها ويصب فى بحيرة قارون.

أما المكان الذى تخلف عن ذلك فقد جففه ورفعه ثم بنى مدينته الخالدة "منف"، وكان أول ما شيده هو القلعة البيضاء. ثم بنى جنوب هذه القلعة - بجوار المسجد الصغير الموجود هناك الآن أسفل التل - معبداً للإله "بتاح"، وهو رب تلك المنطقة، وكان إلهاً للفن والصناعة، وقد جسدوه على شكل بنى آدم وليس على شكل حيوان كما هو متبع. وكان يظهر دائماً ملتفاً بملابسه البيضاء التى تغطيه من أعلى إلى أسفل، أما رأسه فكان حليقاً، وكان كثيراً ما يمسك فى يده عصا طويلة. وكان لهذا الإله زوجة تدعى "سخمت" وهى على شكل لبؤة. وكانت تظهر فى الغالب بجسم إنسان ورأس حيوان. واعتبرت ربة الحرب والدمار وكان لها ولد يدعى "نفر أتوم" وكان يمثل على شكل طفل على رأسه ريشتان وزهرة اللوتس. ومن هؤلاء تكون ثالوث منف العظيم.

وقد أراد زعماء "منف" أن تكون لمدينتهم زعامة الفكر والدين والأدب إلى جانب الزعامة الإدارية والسياسية، ولذلك عدلوا مذهب الخلق القديم الذى نادت به مدينة "أون" القريبة منهم (المطرية وعين شمس حالياً) ونفوا ما كان ينادى به مفكروها. وتخيلوا قدرة عاقلة فى إلههم "بتاح"، وأنه أوجد نفسه بنفسه، وأبدع الكون ومعبوداته، والناس والحيوانات، عن قصد منه ورغبة. وكان سبيله إلى الخلق فكرة تدبرها قلبه أو عقله، وأصدرها لسانه فكان من أمر الخلق ما كان.

وعلى هذا نجد أن نجم مدينة "منف" قد تألق منذ نشأتها، وظل كذلك بالرغم من تغيير العاصمة أكثر من مرة ما بين طيبة والإسكندرية، وكان لها أهمية تجارية كبيرة لأنها كما ذكرنا تتوسط القطرين الشمالى والجنوبى، كما أنها غير بعيدة عن القناة التى كانت تربط النيل بالبحر الأحمر، وظلت تعمل أكثر من مرة فى العهود التاريخية، ومن أهميتها التجارية أنه كان هناك رسوم أو مكوس جمركية خاصة بها تختلف عن الرسوم التى كانت بين المديريات الأخرى وبعضها. وكان الملوك الأوائل يحرصون على الطواف بجوار قلعتها عندما يحضرون إليها للاحتفال بالظروف الحسنة التى أدت إلى إقامة هذه القلعة العظيمة بعد ضم القطرين واتحاد البلاد نهائياً تحت رئاسة فرعون واحد.

ومن عظمة "منفيس" أو "ممفيس" أن الملوك منذ عهد الأسرة الأولى كانوا يتركون أولادهم وأولياء عهودهم بها.



تمثال من البرونز 
عُثر عليه بـ"ممفيس" للعجل "أبيس".
ولقد اعتقد أجدادنا أن العجل "أبيس" هو الرمز الحى للإله "بتاح"، ويقال إن أحد الملوك كان قد أخذ عجلاً تتوفر فيه صفات خاصة، وعبده هناك ثم قام بتجهيزه ودفنه كما يدفن الملوك. ولقد قدر المصريون فى هذا العجل سراً من أسرار الخالق، وألواناً من قدرته، ذلك أنهم عرفوا كثيراً عن الحيوان فخافوا بعضه، وأحبوا بعضه الآخر. فأما ما خافوه فقد ابتعدوا عنه، وحاولوا أن يسترضوه بالطعام والشراب خوفاً منه ودفعاً لأذاه. وأما ما أحبوه من الحيوان فقد قدسوه أيضاً واعتقدوا أن آلهتهم تتجسد فيه.

ومنذ عهد الأسرة الثالثة اتسعت رقعة "منف" وأصبحت لها الزعامة السياسية والفنية بلا منازع. ولقد أظهر المهندس "إيمحوتب" وزير الملك "زوسر" براعة فنية فى استخدام الحجر فى بناء الهرم المدرج، والمعابد الملحقة به، وقد أصبح "إيمحوتب" خالداً حتى أنهم جعلوه أحد الآلهة، وينسب إليه وضع علم الطب. ولقد خلط اليونانيون بينه وبين "اسكليبوس" حكيمهم المشهور، وادعوا أنهما شخص واحد.

وظلت "منف" عاصمة للدولة حتى الأسرة السادسة، وحينما هبت الثورة الاجتماعية بسبب استبداد الملوك وفساد الحكومة التى كانت تسير سيرة غير حميدة، إذ كانت تشبع الأغنياء على حساب الفقراء، ثار الشعب على كبار رجال الدولة وامتدت الثورة حتى أطاحت بعرش الملك. ثم اختار ملوك الأسرتين التاسعة والعاشرة مدينة "هيما كليوبوليس" فى إقليم "أهناسيا"، وكافح رجال هاتين الأسرتين فى سبيل السيطرة على مصر كلها، ولكن أمراء الصعيد كانوا لهم بالمرصاد، وكانوا أقوياء فلم يمكنوهم من ذلك. ثم انتقل الملك بعد ذلك إلى "طيبة" (الأقصر حالياً) فى أيام الأسرة الحادية عشر، التى استطاع ملوكها السيطرة على كل البلاد، وأن ينشروا الوحدة فى ربوعها. ثم رجع الناس ثانية إلى الشمال، وعلى رأسهم "أمنمحات الأول" الذى بنى عاصمة جديدة فى "اللشت" (قرب بنى سويف) وسماها "إثيت تاوى" حيث أقامت أسرته فيها حوالى قرنين ونصف قرن من الزمان. وعلى الرغم من وجود هذه العاصمة فإن "منف" ظلت تعد أكبر المدن، ومقصد الأمراء، ومقر العظماء.

وعندما وقعت البلاد فريسة فى يد الهكسوس الذين احتلوا مصر عقب سقوط الدولة الوسطى، وعاثوا فى البلاد فساداً، أصاب "منف" كثير من التخريب. وفى عهد الدولة الحديثة (1600-1000 ق.م) استقرت العاصمة فى "طيبة". ولكن "منف" أصبحت مقراً للوزير المسيطر على شئون الدلتا، كما أنها أصبحت قاعدة عسكرية هامة للجيوش التى كانت تحارب فى بلاد آسيا، وأصبحت كعبة للزوار، وكان الأمراء وأولياء العهد يرسلون إلى هناك لتعلم الفروسية وركوب العربات فى مدرستها العسكرية التى أخرجت أحسن القواد وأعظم الأبطال. وكان لمنف شأن عظيم فى صد غارات الأعداء، والوقوف فى وجوههم، وقد حدث ذلك أثناء غارات الأثيوبيين والآشوريين والفرس، الذين قاموا بتخريب كبير فى هذه المدينة العظيمة.

وعاد أمراء البيت المالك يقيمون فى "منف" فى أيام الأسرة الثانية والعشرين، وفى عهد النهضة التى حدثت فى وقت الأسرة الخامسة والعشرين، أصبحت "منف" مرةأخرى قبلة الأنظار، واعتمدت هذه النهضة على إحياء ماضيها العظيم الحافل بضروب المجد وأنواع الفنون. وظلت المدينة محتفظة بمكانها أيام الإغريق والرومان، حتى أن "الإسكندر الأكبر" اهتم بزيارتها ليعطى لنفسه الشرعية فى حكم مصر.

ولما استولى "عمرو بن العاص" على مصر، فكر أن يجعلها عاصمة للبلاد، لكن الخليفة "عمر بن الخطاب" أرسل له كتاباً يقول فيه: "لا تجعل بيننا وبينكم ماء". ولذلك اختار "عمرو بن العاص" مكاناً آخر على الشاطئ الشرقى للنيل تجاه الجزء الشمالى لمنف، وسمى هذه المدينة "الفسطاط" نسبة إلى الخيام التى نصبها فى معسكره، وأخذت "الفسطاط" تزدهر على أنقاض "منف"، وصارت تمتد نحو الشمال كما امتدت "منف"، وأصبحت القاهرة الخالدة التى نعرفها الآن.



صورة أخرى لتمثال "رمسيس الثانى" 
الراقد على ظهره بـ"منف".



وجه تمثال "رمسيس الثانى".
إن مشكلة "منف" أن آثارها الباقية قليلة جداً رغم كل هذا التاريخ الطويل .. فلا يوجد الآن سوى بضعة تماثيل، وقليل من الأحجار والأساسات التى تشير إلى مواضع المعابد القديمة، مثل ما تبقى من معبد الإله "بتاح" رب المنطقة، ونجد هناك بقايا جوانب السور، وأنقاض أعمدة البهو الذى أقامه "رمسيس الثانى" وجعل به 56 عموداً لا تزال قواعدها باقية فى أماكنها الأصلية. وفى الجزء الجنوبى كان هناك معبد للإله "آمون"، وآخر للعجل "أبيس"، لكنهما اندثرا ولم يبق منها إلا بعض الأحجار، أما فى الجزء الشمالى فكان الحصن الكبير، وربما مقر الملك "ابريس" من الأسرة 26، وللأسف انتهت معالمها جميعاً، وتهدمت المنازل والشوارع القديمة لسهولة تخريبها وقت غزو الأعداء.



صورة أخرى لتمثال
 "أبو الهول" بـ"منف"، وهو من الألباستر.

تمثال أبو الهول المرمرى بمنف
ولكن يوجد تمثال من المرمر يرجع إلى عهد الدولة الحديثة، وفى الغالب يُنسب إلى الملك "رمسيس الثانى". ولا يقل وزن هذا التمثال عن ثمانين طناً، وطوله نحو ثمانية أمتار، وارتفاعه أربعة أمتار. ويحتمل أن يكون أحد تمثالين كانا موضوعين أمام معبد بناه "رمسيس الثانى"، وقد كشفت آثار هذا المعبد على مسافة من هذا التمثال.



لقطة جانبية
 لتمثال "أبو الهول" المرمرى.
وفى الناحية المقابلة للطريق يوجد مكان القاعدة التى كان عليها تمثال "رمسيس الثانى" الذى نُقل إلى الميدان الذى يحمل اسمه فى القاهرة سنة 1955 كما ذكرنا من قبل. ويوجد هناك بجانب هذا المكان لوحة لأحد ملوك الأسرة السادسة والعشرين وهو الملك "ابريس" الذى جاء ذكره فى التوراة لما اشتهر عنه من مغامرات قام بها فى آسيا بين سنة 588، 567 ق.م لمناوأة ملك الآشوريين.

وهناك لوح نقش عليه مرسوم ملكى يقضى بمنح كهنة "بتاح" كثيراً من العطايا .. وفى الجزء العلوى من اللوح الإله "بتاح" وقد وقف فى مقصورته، وهو رب الأرباب على حسب معتقدات أهل "منف". ويقف على يمين "بتاح" فى هذا اللوح الإله "سوكر" إله سقارة (جبانة "منف") وهو على شكل إنسان يحمل رأس صقر، ومن اسم هذا الإله أخذت جبانة هذه المدينة اسمها فأصبحت تعرف باسم "سقارة"، وهى فى الناحية الغربية من هذه المدينة فكانت "منف" عاصمة الأحياء، و"سقارة" مدينة الأموات؛ وشُيدت المعابد فى "ممفيس"، على حين أقيمت الأهرام والمصاطب فى سقارة.



بقايا البوابة الغربية 
لأحد المعابد بـ"منف".
وهضبة الجيزة هى تلك الهضبة المرتفعة العظيمة التى تمتد حوالى 40 كم من شمال "أبو رواش" إلى جنوب "دهشور" (شيد الملك "سنفرو" هرمين بدهشور)، والتى تحتوى على تلك المجموعات الهائلة من الأهرام، الجبانة الرسمية للمدينة.



تمثال "أبو الهول" 
المرمرى بـ"ممفيس".

[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



في طريق العودة من
منطقة ممفيس/ منف

الجمَال يفترش الأرض
بمدارس تعليم السجاد  

والعراقة والأصالة
في بازارات الهرم





[frame="2 80"]

في طريق العودة من ممفيس يكتظ الطريق بمدارس تعليم السجاد ، 

ولابد أن تستوقفك العنواين المكتوبه بطراز مصري يدوي أصيل 

إنه شئ في غاية الروعه ، أطفال صغيره تبدع وتخرج قطع فنيه

 في غاية الجمال ولا يلتفت إليهم أحد ، 









وعند الوصول لمنطقة المريوطية من جديد وشارع الهرم

لابد أن يستوقفك مناظـــر البازارات السياحية  البراقـــــه







إذا كنت تسعى للجودة العالية ، والتحف الفنية القديمة ، 

واكبر تشكيلة متنوعة من المجوهرات والتحف القديمة ، 

وأكثر من مذهل منتجات خان الخليلي في الحجية العمل 

والنماذج المقلدة للملك توت عنخ امون والمجوهرات .

فتابعنا هنا حصرياً وخذ هديتك التذكارية قبل أن تخرج

 





[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أبو الهول 
يروي قصــة بناء الأهرامات  
في عرض الصوت والضوء








[frame="2 80"]

عروض الصوت والضوء 

تُمكنان البشــــــر من التمتع بالعالم من حولهم وفهمه 

لكنْ هل تساءلت يوماً ما هو الصوت وما هو الضوء؟

أنه عرض تفاعلي يروي فيه أبو الهول قصّة الفراعنة 

وكيف بنيت الأهرام العظيمة وتاريخ الحضارة المصرية

وسنعرض لكم هـــــنا صوراً من تلك العروض اليومية




يتـمـــيز عرض الصـــوت والضـــوء إنّه متوفر بعــدة لغـــــات 

ولعـــدة مــــرات طوال اليوم ، وإلى وقت متأخــــر من المساء.

وتمثل عـــروض الصـــوت والضـــوء بعض العناصر الثقافية

والسياحية الجذابة للسائحين في مصر وأنه لمن أبدع الأشياء

أن ترى تمثال أبو الهول يقوم بــــدوره كراوي أثناء عروض 

الصــــوت والضـــوء الموجودة في الأماكن السياحية الهامة  




أُفتتحَ مسرح الصوت والضوء فى الهرم عام 1961 وحقق نجاحًا كبيرًا بسبب استخدام المعدات الحديثة والاضاءة الحديثة.  فلقد شهدت منطقة الأهرامات أول أداء صوتي وضوئي تحديداً في 13 ابريل 1961 وكان هناك عروضاً مشابهة قد بدأت عام 1962 في قلعة صلاح الدين وتبعت بمثيلاتها في معبد الكرنك عام 1972 بالإضافة إلى عروض أخرى متتالية حتى وصلت إلى الحالة الموجودة عليها الآن من المتعة والجاذبية. وحقق نجاحًا كبيرًا بسبب استخدام المعدات الحديثة والاضاءة الحديثة.

و يعتمد هذا العرض على الصوت والضوء  والموسيقى التصويرية في جو حالم يعود بالمشاهد إلى أحداث التاريخ القديم وقصة بناء الأهرام وأمجاد الفراعنة. وتقدم العروض بجميع لغات العالم كل لغة لها يوم معين واللغة العربية تكون يوم الخميس . ويتم عرض الصوت والضوء يجري في ساعة متأخرة من الليل، حيث يتم تسليط الليزر على الهرم الأكبر فقط مما يتيح للمشاهدين رؤيته هو فقط في وسط الظلام الذي يلف المكان ثم بعد ذلك يسلط الليزر على الهرم الثاني  ثم الثالث ثم أبو الهول. ويكون الصوت قوي وكأن أبو الهول هو الذي يتكلم ويستغرق هذا العرض ساعة كاملة.




 
































[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حصريــــــــــــــــــــاً

هدايا خاصة لرواد رحلتنا 

من أبنـــاء مصـــر الكرام 




 


[frame="2 80"]

بشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة 

لمرتادي رحلات البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة 



نقدم لكم هذه التشكيلة المتميزة من المجوهرات والهدايا والتحف

وعلى كل عضــو أو عضــوة أن يختار هديته من البطة المرتاحه

والعـــــرض ســـاري فقط وحصريـــاً لمنتدى أبناء مصـــــــــــــر







تعليقات ذهب 



سوار الملك لوتس ( ألماس )



جعران مجنح 
(مرصع بالألماس)



خرطوشة ( ذهب )
لقد كان كل ملك أوملكة مصرية يعتقدون أن طرح الاسم داخل هذه الخرطوشة
هو تعويذة وحماية وسوف يتم ترجمة اسمك بالهيروغلوفيه ووضعه بالداخل . 



قلادة 
( ذهب مرصع بالياقوت والمرجان )



أسورة لوتس 
( ذهب مرصع بالألماس والياقوت الأزرق)



قلادة لوتس ( لازوردي )
ذهب مرصع 



قلادة لوتس 
ذهب مرصع بالفيروز




قلادة ذهب خالص



مشغولات فضية 











لا تنسى أن تأخذ هديتك  

[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الهدايا التذكارية 

والبرديات الفرعونية






[frame="2 80"]

بشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة 

لمرتادي رحلات البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة 



نقدم لكم هذه التشكيلة المتميزة من المجوهرات والهدايا والتحف

وعلى كل عضــو أو عضــوة أن يختار هديته من البطة المرتاحه

والعـــــرض ســـاري فقط وحصريـــاً لمنتدى أبناء مصـــــــــــــر




عطور فرعونية 









برديات فرعونية 























هدايا تذكارية وتحف 











[/frame]

ولحد هنا .... وانتهت رحلتنا النهارده 

يارب تكونوا استمتعتوا بيها 

وقضيتوا وقت حلو

أيمن خطاب





إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ايه يا ايمن
انا قولت انك دخلت بازار عندنا في نزلة السمان و سطوت علي الحاجة اللي فيه و حطيتها في المنتدي
بس بصراحة تسلم ايدك
و دي دعوة لكل الاخوة الافاضل لو عايز تستمتع بالتاريخ تعالي كل يوم خميس و استمع الي ابو الهول و هو يروي قصة مصر باللغة العربية

علي الضفة الاخري من النيل اربض هاهنا هذه البداية بداية الصوت و الضوء اول كلمات ينطق بها ابو الهول و هو الذي علمنا كيف نصمت بجلال

سلمت يداك يا ايمن  مجهود يستحق الاشادة و التقدير بارك الله فيك

بس انت عارف ايه اللي ناقص في الموضوع اننا نحط تسجيل للصوت و الضوء حتي يعلم اعضاء ابناء مصر كيف يتحولون من كره التاريخ لعشق التاريخ

انا باحاول اني الاقي الشريط او الاسطوانات بالعربي و انت حاول معايا

في حفظ الله

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذ أيمن

الحقيقة مجهود كبير .......ألف شكر

ومعلومات متميزة و أناقة في عرض المعلومة .

في انتظار المزيد......شكرا لك

تحيـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## swaha

رجالة
وطول عمرك يا بلدنا رجالة
وغلوتك والله يابلدنا
مش محتاجة قوالة

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*مش عارفه ايه التحف رهيبه الجمال دى* 
*انا شفت زيها او العرض الصوت و الضوء فى الكرنك قمه فى الجمال* 
*و شكرا لشركه البطه المرتاحه للنقل و السياحه*
*و ان شاء الله نشوف الرحله القادمه*

----------


## swaha

استاذ ايمن 
من فرحتى واعجابى بالموضوع حبيت اشاركك
شكرا على الابداع

----------


## رورو قمر

رااااااااائـــــــــــــــع 

دائما تدهشنا بطرحك الرائع 
و طريقة عرض رائعه شيقه

بهذه الطرح شوقتني اني ازور هذه العروض *_^

الف الف الف الشكــــــــر لك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صور الضوء و الصوت شئ جديد بالنسبة لى وهذا سيشجعنى لحضور العرض حيا للمرة الثانية بعد عشرات السنين من مشاهدتى للعرض الأول*
*شكرا عزيزى أيمن على رحلاتك التى تستحق أن يضمها كتاب ملون ترعاه وزارة السياحة المصرية....شكرا جزيلا*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اخى العزيز ايمن  اشكرك على الموضوع* 
*موضوع فى غاية الروعة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة* 
*حتى الاسم مميز* 
*واشكرك على الموضوع الصوت والضوء وعلىفكرة انا عمرى مارحتها ولكن اول زيارة هاروح وشفها ان شاء الله ونتمنى لك التميز فى موضيعك الشيقة وتقبل منى كل فائق الاحترام والتقدير وشكرا لك على الدعوة وتقبل منى باقية الورد*

----------


## صافيولا

الغالي أيمن خطاب

كلنا راحه سيدي بعد ان عبرت بنا بطتك المرتاحه

لتاخذنا الي تلك الرحله عبر التاريخ والازمان

نلتقي بعبق حضارتنا الكامنه

خلف جبال الشموخ

رحله للاهرامات قلبت دفاتر واوراق العقل منذ سنين وسنين

عادت بي تلك الصور الي وقت ان كنت طالبا في مرحلتي الاعداديه

تخيلت نفسي وانا انظر بكل لهفه وبكل رهبه

رهبه من رأي وشاهد ولم يعي سوي ان يكون في حاله الرهبه تلك

كيف لا وقد سمع عن رهبتها الكثير والكثير

كان يتمني ان يغوص في اسرار تلك الحضاره ان يتعلم ويعي الكثير والكثير

لكن عقله الصغير لم يعي كل تلك الرموز والاسرار لم يستوعب كل ايات الجمال حينها

لكنها اكتفي ببعض المعلومات والمعرفه البسيطه وبالرهبه والجمال

واخذت اقلب في دفاتر العقل حينها وجدت صفحات بيضاء لم تزل ذكراها

قريبه جدا رايت فيها معابد اثريه جميله كمعبد دندره ومعبد الكرنك والاقصر

رحلات في غايه الجمال ولما كان العقل قد نضج الان

فقد اطلقت له كل العنان لينهل من جميل تلك الحضاره

التي مازالت ولا تزال تبهر كل العالم

سيدي الغالي صاحب شركات البط المرتاح

وصاحب اجمل دعوه لاجمل رحله

لك من صافيولا جل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## نــوران

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


عرض اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم / ايمن خطاب


موضوع متكامل رائع و مدعم بصور غاية في الجمال و الروعة

جولة سياحية عظيمة جدا لاماكن اعتقد العالم كله يشتاق لرحلة مثلها


على  فكرة انا حضرت زمان عرض الصوت و الضوء و كان عرض فعلا راااااااااائع


الصوت مجسم مع الاضاءة و المعارك و الاحداث كأنك فعلا وسط الاحداث و المواكب


كانت سهرة رائعة لن انساها فعلا و انصح الجميع فعلا يشوفوا عروض الصوت و الضوء


حياك الله على الجولة و الرحلة الممتعة 


فعلا مجهودك يستحق الثناء و التقدير



مع كل تقديري و احترامي اسجل اعجابي بالموضوع*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*جميل قوى الصوت والضوء والصور معبرة قوى

حقيقى خلتنى عاوزه أروح أشوفه بجد

شكرا يا أيمن على المعلومات القيمة والمجهود الكبير ده

فى انتظار كل جديد منك

فى رعاية الله*

----------


## سوما

:f2:   :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:  الرحلة جميلة جدااااااااااا,,,,  :f2:  تسلم أيدك

----------


## ماما زوزو

*الأبن الغالى : أيمن*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله عليك يا فنان موضوع أكثر*
*من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*ورحلة ممتعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*يارب تسلم أيدك ويبارك فى عمرك*

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ العزيز أيمن خطاب

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الرحلة الرائعة, و مجهودك الجميل في تنظيمها ...

لقد جعلتني يا أخي الفاضل أري هذه الاثار بعينك الحساسة و كأني أراها لأول مرة , لقد شاهدتها آخر مرة منذ عامين أثناء عودتنا أنا و بعض الزملاء من رحلة الي الفيوم ... و لكني لم اري هذه الاثار ... الاهرامات و ابي الهول و مراكب الشمس كما رأيتها بعينك أنت ... 
مصر عظيمة دائما بك و بكل محبيها ...

لك كل الشكر أخي العزيز و متابع معك في الموضوع الذي شدني كثيرا ...

مع خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ايه يا ايمن
> انا قولت انك دخلت بازار عندنا في نزلة السمان و سطوت علي الحاجة اللي فيه و حطيتها في المنتدي
> 
> 
> بس بصراحة تسلم ايدك
> 
> 
> و دي دعوة لكل الاخوة الافاضل لو عايز تستمتع بالتاريخ تعالي كل يوم خميس و استمع الي ابو الهول و هو يروي قصة مصر باللغة العربية
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن طيبة  



[frame="2 80"]


أهلا بيك يا أستاذ معتز على متن رحلاتنا البطوطية الحلوة الشقية 

وكلنا فرحانين ان الرحلة نالت اعجاب كبير المهتمين بالحضارة ، 

وبما إني كنت بشتغل بالسياحه قبل كده فتلاقيني عارف البازارات

وبالتالي عارف كل القطع المعروضه للبيع وانواعها واسمائها ،،

وبعدين ده بازار خطاب من اشهر البازارات في ش الهرم وكمان

خطاب النجّـاري ( عادل إمام ) في فيلم عريس من جهة امنية !

وأنا أيمن خطاب وبالمناسبة ده حقيقي ان عيلة خطاب مشهورة

في نزلة السمان والمريوطية والهرم بالاهتمام بالسياحه والآثار ،



بالنسبة لعروض الصوت والضوء بالهرم فهي فعلا ممتعه لأبعد الحدود 

وأنا حضرتها بكل اللغات تقريبا .. كل مره على حسب الفوج السياحي

لكن للأسف معنديش أي تسجيل صوتي كامل باللغة العربية للعرض 

وحاولت ادور عليه واعمل بحث عنه في كل حته ومش لاقيه للأسف .

لكن اللي قدرت احصل عليه هو مقطع الفيديو ده ومدته 4 دقايق بس 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=H3ulTt-Cxcg

وهو كمان باللغة الإنجليزية مش بالعربي .. يارب يعجب حضرتك 





والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 


دي اسورة اللوتس ( ألماس )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> سلام الله عليك أستاذ أيمن
> 
> الحقيقة مجهود كبير .......ألف شكر
> 
> ومعلومات متميزة و أناقة في عرض المعلومة .
> 
> في انتظار المزيد......شكرا لك
> 
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـاتي



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ايمان الشامي



[frame="2 80"]


أهلا بيكي يا د. ايمان ومنورة الموضوع والله بجد 

والف مبروك على تمهيدي الدكتوراه بتقدير امتياز  ،،

عقبال مناقشة الدكتوراه وبتقدير امتياز ان شاء الله 



ويارب كل رحلاتنا تنال اعجباك .. واحنا روحنا المتحف قبل كده 

ياريت تبقى تشوفي الرحلة دي .. هتعجبك جدا لانها مليانه صور

مصورين فيها كل القاعات والدورين الارضي والعلوي كمان ،،،



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



اسورة نفرتيتي ( ألماس )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> رجالة
> وطول عمرك يا بلدنا رجالة
> وغلوتك والله يابلدنا
> مش محتاجة قوالة



*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح  



[frame="2 80"]


طول عمل بلدنا رجاله وجدعان وقت الشده تلاقيهم في كل مكان 

يقفوا معاك لو يوم محتاج .. ويحاربو الغـزو لو جار ع الاوطان 



منورنا يا أستاذ  / عبد الرحمن السواح

وتسلم ايد حضرتك على الكلام الجميل ده

ويارب تكون كل رحلاتنا عجبت حضرتك

ومنتظرينك الرحلة اللي جايه ان شاء الله

هنروح الاقصر واسوان ومعبد الكرنك كمان



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



تعليقة الملك توت عنخ آمون ( ألماس )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مش عارفه ايه التحف رهيبه الجمال دى* 
> *انا شفت زيها او العرض الصوت و الضوء فى الكرنك قمه فى الجمال* 
> *و شكرا لشركه البطه المرتاحه للنقل و السياحه*
> *و ان شاء الله نشوف الرحله القادمه*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. النجمة الحائرة 



[frame="2 80"]


فعلا هي التحف والهدايا جميلة جدا وتخطف العين والقلب

وبالذات للبنات علشان اغلبها دهب والماس مرصع يعني 

وكمان عروض الصوت والضوء شيء فوق الوصف ،،



وبالمناسبة احنا هنروح ان شاء الله عروض الصوت والضوء

في معبد الكرنك يوم الجمعه اللي جايه ان شاء الله ، منتظرينك

والبطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة بتشكرك على مجاملتك دي 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



قلادة الملكة نفرتيتي ( ألماس ) 


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ ايمن 
> من فرحتى واعجابى بالموضوع حبيت اشاركك
> شكرا على الابداع



*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح  



[frame="2 80"]


منورنا يا استاذ عبد الرحمن تاني وتالت ورابع 

ويارب على طول كده منورنا بزيارتك لينا 



ومش تنسى بقى يوم الجمعه اللي جاية ان شاء الله 

رحلتنا هتكون في حضن وادي الملوك والملـكــــات

وكمان هنحضر هناك عروض الصوت والضوء

مع البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



قلادة فرعونية مرصعه بالالماس

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> رااااااااائـــــــــــــــع 
> 
> دائما تدهشنا بطرحك الرائع 
> و طريقة عرض رائعه شيقه
> 
> بهذه الطرح شوقتني اني ازور هذه العروض *_^
> 
> الف الف الف الشكــــــــر لك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر 



[frame="2 80"]


تسلم ايدك يا رورو على مشاركتك الجميلة ومجاملتك الرقيقة 

ومنورة رحلاتنا لاول مرة وان شاء الله مش هتكون الاخيرة 



ومصر هتنور بحضورك ليها وزيارتك لكل معالمها السياحيه 

ولو عاوزه مرافق سياحي للمجموعة بتاعتكم انا في الخدمه

نعمل شغل بقى على حس البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



عين حورس ( مرصعه بالياقوت الازرق )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> صور الضوء و الصوت شئ جديد بالنسبة لى وهذا سيشجعنى لحضور العرض حيا
> 
>  للمرة الثانية بعد عشرات السنين من مشاهدتى للعرض الأول*
> 
> *شكرا عزيزى أيمن على رحلاتك 
> 
> التى تستحق أن يضمها كتاب ملون ترعاه وزارة السياحة المصرية....
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. جمال الشربيني  



[frame="2 80"]


منورنا يا د. جمال ومنور عروض الصوت والضوء المبهره بالفعل

وان شاء الله تروح وتصور لنا احلى صور برؤيتك الجميله للعرض

وبجد انا سعيد بكلام حضرتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة دي عن الموضوع 

وتشجيعك ليا دايما في كل المواضيع .. ربنا يخليك لينا ياااااارب 



وانا حابب اني احط لحضرتك صور جديدة 

لعروض الصوت والضوء بالأهرامـــــــات 













والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 


جعران مرصع بالألماس


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اخى العزيز ايمن  اشكرك على الموضوع* 
> *موضوع فى غاية الروعة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة* 
> *حتى الاسم مميز* 
> *واشكرك على الموضوع الصوت والضوء وعلىفكرة انا عمرى مارحتها ولكن اول زيارة هاروح وشفها ان شاء الله ونتمنى لك التميز فى موضيعك الشيقة وتقبل منى كل فائق الاحترام والتقدير وشكرا لك على الدعوة وتقبل منى باقية الورد*




*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابو زوبة  



[frame="2 80"]


الموضوع متميز لتواجدكم الكريم ومشاركتكم الرائعه 

وتشجعكم الأكثر من رائع .. فسلمت يداكم وأقلامكم ،

وبالفعل الاسم جديد ومختلف ويضفي جو من المرح

لأننا في الأصل نريد المتعه في الرحله مع الفائدة ، 

فكان الاختيار لها الاسم الخفيف الملفت للانتبــــاه



وان شاء الله تروح تزور العرض يوم الخميس لانه بجد روعه 

والاحساس هناك ميتوصفش .. تحس هناك  بالفخر والاعتزاز

ومنتظرينك في كل رحلاتنا اللي جايه ان شاء الله 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



جعران مجنح ( مرصع بالالماس )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... أيمن الخطاب
بجد  بجد موضوع متميز جدااااا
استمتعت جدا بوجودى فيه ... بشكرك جدااااااا
على مجهودك الرائع دة ومن تميز لتميز باذن الله
تحياتى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

:f:  :f: أخى وصديقى الخلوق المثقف
يعجز مثلى ممن لا يملكون القلم القوى أن يكتبوا عما يشعروه
أخى أيمن
لقد أنجزت عملا رائع 
يكفينى وأنا دارس لهذة الحضارة العظيمة أن أشعربأنى تلميذ فى مدرستى وأنى فى الرحلة مثلى مثل باقى زملائى
حقا متعة أن تقرأ التاريخ 
والأمتع أن تراه وتسمعه من الغير

أمتعتنى أمتعك الله بالحكمة
فأنا مثلى مثل عاشقى الحكمة
نتمنى أن نعى ما لم ندركه 
بارك الله فيك وزادك ثقة على ثقتكوأعطاك من كل شيىء أحسنه 
ورضى الله عنك
ووهبك أبارق الجعة وجعلك تأكل فى رستاو من عمل يدك

ملحوظة
رستاو كانت الجنة عند جدودك الفراعين
والجعة كانت من أطيب ما تقدمه الألهة لأهل الجنة 
وكما جاء فى القرآن الكريم " وخمر لذة للشاربين"
 :f:  :f: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الغالي أيمن خطاب
> 
> كلنا راحه سيدي بعد ان عبرت بنا بطتك المرتاحه
> 
> لتاخذنا الي تلك الرحله عبر التاريخ والازمان
> 
> نلتقي بعبق حضارتنا الكامنه
> 
> خلف جبال الشموخ
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. صافيولا 





[frame="2 80"]


تصحبنا شركة البطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة لكي نستعيد الزكريات فى رحلة لا تصدق

 إلى الأهرامات وأبو الهول إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع ... ( رغم أنف الجمــــــــــيع )

وتلقى الضوء على تاريخها ولغز الممرات داخلها كما تلقى الضوء على قصة اكتشاف 

كنوز مقبرة توت عنخ أمون بواسطة هوارد كارتر ولعنة الفراعنة 

أنها حقا رحلة لا تصدق مع الفراعنة .. 




ومصر كنانه الله فى أرضه وهى همزه الوصل بين الماضى والحاضر وهى بحق أم الدنيا ، 

يؤكد ذلك تاريخ الحضاره المصريه ، فمصر كانت أول دوله تظهر فى العالم كوحده سياسيه

 مركزيه منذ استطاع الإنسان المصرى أن يحيا حياه مستقره على ضفاف وادى النيل 

ومن هنا إرتبط تاريخ الحضاره الانسانيه بتاريخ الحضاره المصريه .



واذا كان المؤرخ اليونانى ( هيرودت ) قد قال إن مصر هبه النيل فإن هذا القول يعبر 

عن نصف الحقيقه لأن الحضاره المصريه القديمه نشأت نتيجه التفاعل المبدع بين الانسان 

المصرى القديم وبيئته الطبيعيه ، وذلك تأكيدا لقول المؤرخ المصرى الحديث

 شفيق غربال إن مصر هبه المصريين




ولقد ظلت وستظل مصر فى أوقات قوتها ولحظات ضعفها محافظه على شخصيتها القوميه الفريده 

التى تكونت من مقوماتها الذاتيه وتفاعلها الحضــــــارى مع غيرها من الحضارات العالمية الأخرى 

بدءا من حضارات ما قبل التاريخ والحضاره الفرعونيه واليونانيه والرومانيه والقبطيه الى الاسلاميه

 حيث كانت مصر البوتقه التى إنصهرت فيها كل هذه الحضارات مع إحتفاظها بذاتيتها وخصوصيتها 

عبر كل العصور فى نسيج متجانس للوجدان المصرى من خلال وحدة التاريخ والمشاعر واللغه  .




لقد شهدت ارض مصـــــــر اعظم و ارقى حضارة عرفها العالم و هى الحضارة الفرعونية 

و التى مازالت معالمهــا و اثارها باقية الى يومنا هذا تشهد بعظمة المصريين القدماء 

عبر التاريخ ، و قد قدمت هذة الحضارة منذ استطاع الانسان المصرى ان يحيا حياة 

مستقرة على ضفاف وادى النيل بعد سنوات من التنقل و الترحال و نجح فى اقامة 

دولة موحدة قوية و تبرز هذه الوحده جهود المصريين القدماء فى تحقيق التقدم 

و المحافظة على بلادهم 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



خرطوشة دهب ( منقوش عليها حروف فرعونية )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> عرض اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم / ايمن خطاب
> 
> 
> موضوع متكامل رائع و مدعم بصور غاية في الجمال و الروعة
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



[frame="2 80"]


ان كل زيارة للأهرامات وأبو الهول وعرض الصوت والضوء تعتبر تجربة ساحرة 

لا يجب ان تفوتنا وربما لا نعرف تماما كيف بنيت هذه الاهرامات الساحره الرائعه. 

كما ان لغز تمثال ابو الهــــــول سيظل واحــــد من اهم الاسرار القديمة فى العالم. 




والان ونحن فى القرن الواحد والعشرين نزور الاهرامات بعد مرور 

آلاف السنين على بنائها ..  والتى ستظل الى الابد على مر الاجيال.

هذه الابنيه الشاهقة الارتفاع التى تذهلنا حينما نقف أمامها

 وهى فى الوقت نفسه تشهد على الروح الانسانيه العظيمه

 التى قامت ببنائها ..... إنها حضارتنا الفرعونية العظيمة 

نتمنى أن تنال رحلاتنا على إعجابك وإشباع فضولك الثقافي



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



اسورة ذهب مرصعة بالألماس


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *جميل قوى الصوت والضوء والصور معبرة قوى
> 
> حقيقى خلتنى عاوزه أروح أشوفه بجد
> 
> شكرا يا أيمن على المعلومات القيمة والمجهود الكبير ده
> 
> فى انتظار كل جديد منك
> 
> فى رعاية الله*




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أحلى كلمة 





[frame="2 80"]


إن عرض الصوت والضوء الاسطورى يظهر فى اكثر الاماكن شهر فى العالم، 

فهو موجود في اهرامات الجيزة العظيمة ، معبد الكرنك، معبد فيله وابو سمبل، 

إن القيمة التاريخية والثقافيه  لهذه المواقع فوق الوصف. فلا تتردي واذهبي



وعروض الصوت والضوء تستخدم الاضاءه والليزر والتكنولوجيا المتطورة جدا

وتصور اروع الاسرار للحضارة الفرعونية وكل عام يأتى مئات الالاف من الحضور

 لمشاهدة هذه الروائع الاسطورية .. لذا فلابد لكِ أن تشاهدي هذا العرض الرائع



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



أسورة دهب عبارة عن خرطوش صغير مرصع


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 







> الرحلة جميلة جدااااااااااا,,,,  تسلم أيدك



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما



[frame="2 80"]


أهلا بيكي معانا في رحــــلات البطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة 

وأنا عارف انك رديتي هنا بسرعه علشان الجهاز بيهنج منك

طبعا علشان انا استخدمت صور كتير وصوت وصورة وفيديو

فالله يكون في عونكم بجد .. وبالذات لو الكمبيوترات عادية



عموماً نورتينا وتشرفنا بتواجدك معانا في الرحلة 

وان شاء الله تكوني معانا يوم الجمعه اللي جاية 

علشان هنروح الاقصر واسوان ومعبد الكرنك ..



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



اسورة ذهب مرصعه بالياقوت الازرق


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الأبن الغالى : أيمن*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *الله عليك يا فنان موضوع أكثر*
> *من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
> *ورحلة ممتعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *يارب تسلم أيدك ويبارك فى عمرك*



*



الأم الفاضلة .. ماما زوزو



[frame="2 80"]


أهلا بحضرتك يا ماما زوزو معانا في الرحلة 

بجد حضرتك نورتينا والله وحسينا اننا عيله

ويارب تكون رحلة الهرم عجبت حضرتك ...



ومنتظرين حضرتك تنورينا دايما في كل رحلاتنا 

وان شاء الله كل جمعه هنروح كلنا رحلة جديدة 

مع شركــة البطة المرتاحـــــه للنقل والسياحـة 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



قلادة من الذهب المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة 


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم أيمن ..

الموضوع جميل جدا ... و الرحلة رائعة ...

دمت لنا بخير دائما...

مع خالص تحياتي...

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ميرسيى جدااا يا أيمن على الهدية

ذوقها جميل قوووى

وفى انتظار الرحلة القادمة*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأخ العزيز أيمن خطاب
> 
> شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الرحلة الرائعة, و مجهودك الجميل في تنظيمها ...
> 
> لقد جعلتني يا أخي الفاضل أري هذه الاثار بعينك الحساسة و كأني أراها لأول مرة , لقد شاهدتها آخر مرة منذ عامين أثناء عودتنا أنا و بعض الزملاء من رحلة الي الفيوم ... و لكني لم اري هذه الاثار ... الاهرامات و ابي الهول و مراكب الشمس كما رأيتها بعينك أنت ... 
> 
> مصر عظيمة دائما بك و بكل محبيها ...
> 
> لك كل الشكر أخي العزيز و متابع معك في الموضوع الذي شدني كثيرا ...
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. احمد  





[frame="2 80"]


إن مصر مشهورة بحضارتها الفرعونية العريقة منذ فجر التاريــــــــخ

وقد تركت هذه الحضارة تأثيرا عظيما في الحضارة الإنسانية العالمية 

وكان طبيعيا أن تجذب مصر وحضارتها أنظار المفكرين بكل العصور 

فكيف لا نلتفت نحن لها ونهتم بها ونتعرف على عظمتها التاريخية !!



ومن هذا المنطلق كانت توجهات شركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

رحلات ترفيهية ثقافية شاملة .. نتعرف من خلالها على معلومات قيمة ،

ونحن في انتظارك دائماً .... ونتمى لك طيب الإقامة في جميع الرحلات 



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



ورق بردي للملكة نفرتيتي


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى العزيز ... أيمن الخطاب
> بجد  بجد موضوع متميز جدااااا
> استمتعت جدا بوجودى فيه ... بشكرك جدااااااا
> على مجهودك الرائع دة ومن تميز لتميز باذن الله
> تحياتى


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جيهان محمد علي



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك ..

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية ..



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 




مفتاح الحياة لدى الفراعنة ( ذهب خالص ) 


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى وصديقى الخلوق المثقف
> 
> يعجز مثلى ممن لا يملكون القلم القوى أن يكتبوا عما يشعروه
> 
> أخى أيمن
> 
> لقد أنجزت عملا رائع 
> 
> يكفينى وأنا دارس لهذة الحضارة العظيمة أن أشعربأنى تلميذ فى مدرستى وأنى فى الرحلة مثلى مثل باقى زملائى
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. وريث تحتمس 





[frame="2 80"]



عندما تركب معنا على متن رحلاتنا تشعر وكأنك رجعت آلاف السنين .. 

مجتمع غير الذي كنت تعيش فيه فمنذ اللحظة التي تبدأ فيها التجول 

خلال صفحات الرحلة تجد  نفسك مستغرقا تماما في مصر الفرعونية ،

فأينمـــا وجهت بصرك سوف تلقى المزيد والمزيد من مشاهد وأصداء 

مصـــر القديمة الفرعونية  حتى أنك تقتنع في النهاية أنك قد سافرت  

حقا خلال الزمن إلى ماضي بعيد ورائع  



بدأت هذه الشركة ( البطة المرتاحة )  بحلم كي أقترب من صورة الحياة 

في مصر الفرعونية منذ آلاف السنين .. وشيئاً فشيئاً بدأ الحلم يتحقق .. 

فعندما تتجول الآن في رحلاتنا الفرعونية فتجد كل ما يخص الماضي البعيد

رحلات إلى الآثار والمعالم السياحية والأسماء الفرعونية الخالدة حتى الآن

وفي النهاية نذهب بك للبازارات لتحصل على الهدايا التذكارات الفرعونية




والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 



تعليقة ذهبية ( حجر رشيد )


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .. يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*شكراً لشركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة ولصاحبها المرشد السياحي المتميز أيمن خطاب  

تقديم جميل وعروض متميزة  

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 80"]



أخي العزيز .. أيمن خطاب

للأسف الشديد .. عمرى ما حضرت عروض الصوت والضوء
وأول ماشفت موضوعك "السياحى التنشيطى الكبير لمعالم وأثار مصر"
تمنيت أن تكون تلك العروض أحدى محطاته ، فقد كنت متأكداً أنها ستكون
مبهرة .. ورائعة ، نستمتع بها كما أمتعتنا سابقاً في رحلة المتحف المصرى

بكل صدق ..
 أرى أن موضوعاتك تستحق أن تنشر  ككتيب لتنشيط السياحة
أو يتم تجميعها فى روابط ونشرها على شبكة الانترنت ...
و كنت أرى ضرورة أن يشتمل موضوع واحد على جميع رحلاتك
حتى تكون مرجعاً لكل من يهتم بمعرفة ورؤية تلك الروائع ، والتى تزخر
 بها بلدنا الحبيب مصر


كل الشكر .. والامتنانعلى مجهودك الرائع ..
وحرصك على إختصاص منتدانا الحبيب به
وننتظرك في رحلتك القيمة



خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## noogy

الله يا ايمن كان نفسي اوى اشوف الصوت والضوء

بصراحة رحلة حلوووة جدا جدا

استمعت بيها اوى

بس شوقتنى اكتر انى اروح اشوفها عالطبيعة

وطبعا انا مانسيتش هديتى بعد اذنك يعنى  انا استوليت على معظم الهدايا تقريبا ( طمع بقى ) ههههههههه

تسلم ايدك ومستنيين الرحلات اللى جاية بس ابقوا استنونى انا عارفة ان دايما متاخرة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأخ الكريم أيمن ..
> 
> الموضوع جميل جدا ... و الرحلة رائعة ...
> 
> دمت لنا بخير دائما...
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. احمد



[frame="2 80"]


أهلاً بك أخي الكريم على متن رحلاتنا الأسبوعية 

وإن شاء الله تنال كل رحلاتنا القادمة رضاكـــــم

وأشكرك على مداخلتك الرقيقة على تلك الرحلة



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 




ورقة بردي عبارة عن 
بطاقة حفل زواج الملك توت عنخ آمون


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ميرسيى جدااا يا أيمن على الهدية
> 
> ذوقها جميل قوووى
> 
> وفى انتظار الرحلة القادمة*




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أحلى كلمة 



[frame="2 80"]


الحمد لله أن الهدية عجبت حضرتك وزوقها طلع حلو

وإن شاء الله تكون كل رحلاتنا بنفس هذا المستـــوى 

وأشكرك أختي الكريمة على حرصك بالمتابعة والرد



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة



[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> شكراً لشركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 
> 
> ولصاحبها المرشد السياحي المتميز أيمن خطاب  
> 
> تقديم جميل وعروض متميزة  
> 
> *


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عز الدين



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة 

وكلنا فرحانين لتواجدك الكريم ضمن أعضاء رحلاتنا الأسبوعية 

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالم مصر السياحية



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة



والبطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة دايما بتوفي بوعدها

وبتقدم لكل المشاركين معاها هدايا تذكارية فرعونية 

ودي هدية حضرتك .. يارب تعجبك 




[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ الكريم... أيمن خطاب
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
> 
> و كأنك تختار الأماكن التي لم اتمكن من زيارتها .... الصور رائعة بل .. أكثر من رائعة ... و تعليقك عليها جميل الي أبعد الحدود ...
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ... 
> 
> و مما لا شك فيه هذا الجهد الهائل في أعداد هذه الرحلات كي تكون وجبة ثقافية دسمة ...
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. احمد 



[frame="2 80"]


تبقيت رسالتك الخاصة في سعادة غامرة وقررت أن أضعها هنا كي أتشرف بها ضمن رحلاتي

ولقد كانت اختياراتي عبارة عن ترجمه لعشقي الأول للحضارة المصرية والفرعونية تحديداَ

فمصر كنانه الله فى أرضه وهى همزه الوصل بين الماضى والحاضر وهى بحق أم الدنيا ، 

يؤكد ذلك تاريخ الحضاره المصريه ، فمصر كانت أول دوله تظهر فى العالم كوحده سياسيه

 مركزيه منذ استطاع الإنسان المصرى أن يحيا حياه مستقره على ضفاف وادى النيل 

ومن هنا إرتبط تاريخ الحضاره الانسانيه بتاريخ الحضاره المصريه .



واذا كان المؤرخ اليونانى ( هيرودت ) قد قال إن مصر هبه النيل فإن هذا القول يعبر 

عن نصف الحقيقه لأن الحضاره المصريه القديمه نشأت نتيجه التفاعل المبدع بين الانسان 

المصرى القديم وبيئته الطبيعيه ، وذلك تأكيدا لقول المؤرخ المصرى الحديث

 شفيق غربال إن مصر هبه المصريين





ولقد ظلت وستظل مصر فى أوقات قوتها ولحظات ضعفها محافظه على شخصيتها القوميه الفريده 

التى تكونت من مقوماتها الذاتيه وتفاعلها الحضــــــارى مع غيرها من الحضارات العالمية الأخرى 

بدءا من حضارات ما قبل التاريخ والحضاره الفرعونيه واليونانيه والرومانيه والقبطيه الى الاسلاميه

 حيث كانت مصر البوتقه التى إنصهرت فيها كل هذه الحضارات مع إحتفاظها بذاتيتها وخصوصيتها 

عبر كل العصور فى نسيج متجانس للوجدان المصرى من خلال وحدة التاريخ والمشاعر واللغه  .




لقد شهدت ارض مصـــــــر اعظم و ارقى حضارة عرفها العالم و هى الحضارة الفرعونية 

و التى مازالت معالمهــا و اثارها باقية الى يومنا هذا تشهد بعظمة المصريين القدماء 

عبر التاريخ ، و قد قدمت هذة الحضارة منذ استطاع الانسان المصرى ان يحيا حياة 

مستقرة على ضفاف وادى النيل بعد سنوات من التنقل و الترحال و نجح فى اقامة 

دولة موحدة قوية و تبرز هذه الوحده جهود المصريين القدماء فى تحقيق التقدم 

و المحافظة على بلادهم 


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كل الاحترااام لك
> رحلاتك كلها  رائعه وجميله جدا


*



القلم المتألق .. عمري.. 



[frame="2 80"]


تلقيت رسالتك الرقيقة على بريدي الخاص في سعادة بالغة ..

والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وإن شاء الله نكون استطعنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية 



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*

*اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم*


*وكل عام وانت بألف خير*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز .. أيمن خطاب
> 
> للأسف الشديد .. عمرى ما حضرت عروض الصوت والضوء
> وأول ماشفت موضوعك "السياحى التنشيطى الكبير لمعالم وأثار مصر"
> تمنيت أن تكون تلك العروض أحدى محطاته ، فقد كنت متأكداً أنها ستكون
> ...






*



الأخ الفاضل .. شاعر الرومانسية




[frame="2 80"]


إن رحلة الأهرامات رحلة رائعة بين جنبات الماضي العظيم والتاريخ الخالد

ولقد شعرت بالحنين للجو الجميل و الهدوء و طيبة الناس التى لا توصف

لذا قمت بهذه الجولة تحديداً لما لها من ذكريات محفورة بقلبي ووجداني ،

وعندما ستشاهد عروض الصوت والضوء ستشعر بالرهبـــة والانبهـــــار 

وستأخذك الأثار العملاقة والأضواء الليزرية الباهرة مع صوت الفنانيـــــن

إلى عالم قدماء المصريين وستشعر بأنك تتعايش معهم في حياتهم بالفعل




كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة مع شركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

وسنسعى في شركتنا إلى المداومة على الرحلات الأسبوعية كل جمعة إن شاء الله

وسنسعد بتواجدك الدائم مع جميع الأخوة والأخوات الكرام بمنتدى أبناء مصــــر


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا

 
مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## القواس

انا سيفتة عندى لأني لم استطع قراتة كاملا
اما بالنسبة للرد
لا يوجد رد 
لعجز الكلمات عن وصف المجهود الذي قمت به
و الله ده بحث  يدرس

----------


## nadia a.m.l

*اخي الكريم ايمن خطاب 
سلمت يداك ياعزيزي على هذه الكنوز النادرة وانا اكثر من يفرح بها لان بداخلي امل وفي قلبي امنية لزيارة مصر فادعوا الله ان يستجب لي لزيارة احلى بقعة وارقى شعب في الكرة الارضية . دائما تتحفنا بهكذا درر وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ياابن مصر البار . نادية / العراق*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الله يا ايمن كان نفسي اوى اشوف الصوت والضوء
> 
> بصراحة رحلة حلوووة جدا جدا
> 
> استمعت بيها اوى
> 
> بس شوقتنى اكتر انى اروح اشوفها عالطبيعة
> 
> وطبعا انا مانسيتش هديتى بعد اذنك يعنى  انا استوليت على معظم الهدايا تقريبا ( طمع بقى ) ههههههههه
> ...


*



غاليتي .. نوجي






منورة الرحلة والمنتدى كله .. وإن شاء الله البطة المرتاحه هتعملك رحلة خاصة

نروح فيها أنا وإنتِ لعروض الصــوت والضوء لأني أنا كمان نفسي اروحه تاني 

أصل اللي راح مره واحده وشاف سحر الطبيعه وروعة الأهرامات والآثار هناك 

تلاقيه نفسه يروح تاني وتالت ورابع .. وبالرغم من اني كنت بروح تقريبا يوميا

إلا أني لازلت أشتاق للذهاب مرات ومرات عديدة .. بصراحة أنا بحب الآثار جدا



بالنسبة بقى لموضوع الهدايا اللي استوليتي عليها كلها 

فمفيش مشكلة خالص وكمان نزودهم لك ونوصلهم للبيت

إحنا عندنا كام نوجي يعني .. بس متبقيش تنسيني بهدية

ودي هديتك المتواضعه من الرحلة بتاعتنا النهارده

يارب تعجبك وتكون هدايا مقبولة 





























  يارب تكون الهدايا عجبتك 


إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*
> 
> *اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم*
> 
> 
> *وكل عام وانت بألف خير*


*



الأخ الفاضل .. حسام عمر



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية ..



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا سيفتة عندى لأني لم استطع قراتة كاملا
> اما بالنسبة للرد
> لا يوجد رد 
> لعجز الكلمات عن وصف المجهود الذي قمت به
> و الله ده بحث  يدرس


*



الأخ الفاضل .. arrowman



[frame="2 80"]


أهلا بك أخي الكريم .. وأتمنى أن تكون قد استمتعت بالرحلة 

وأشكرك على مداخلتك الرقيقة وكذلك مجاملتك في الموضوع




ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الكريم / أيمن خطاب
> 
> بشكرك جداً وبشكر إهتمامك وكرمك
> 
> ومجهودك فى المنتدى
> 
> وتحياتى لإبداعاتك القيمة
> 
> ورحلاتك الرائعة
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. حكيم عيون 



[frame="2 80"]



كل الشكر والتقدير لمجاملتك الجميلة وتهنئتك الرقيقة 

ونحمد الله أن رحلاتنـــــا ومجهوداتنا قد نالت رضاكم

وبانتظار متابعتكم الدائمة مع خالص تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## sami dorbez

*والله يا ايمن ذكرتني باسعد لحظات حياتي في مصر وربوعها وغنائي في اجمل مسارح دار الاوبيرا والاسكندرية*
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## زهره

بجد مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه علي المعلومات والصوره الجميله جدااااااااااااا
والمجهود الي حضرتك قمت بيه 
تسلم اوي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *العزيز ايمن خطاب 
> 
> هل الحجز شامل الاكل والسهرات الليلية مع الصوت والضوء 
> 
> وركوب الجمال  وكمان الخيل  ........ وإن تعزر  فحمير  
> 
> وأيضاً هل الحجز شامل افقامة والنوم في فنادق خمس نجوم
> 
>  والذي منه  أم سوف ننام اسفل كوبري 6 اكتوبر 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. الشربيني خطاب



[frame="2 80"]


الحجز شامل كل شيء ( Full board plus extras  )

يعني كل اللي حضرتـــك ممكن تحلم بيه معانا إن شاء الله هتلاقيه 

فنادق 5 نجوم / سهرات نيلية / مطاعم فاخرة / رحـــلات ساحره

والحجز مجاني حصريـــــــاً لأعضاء منتدى لبناء مصر وعائلاتهم

وطبعاً لحضرتك شخصياً كل شيء مجاناً وكمان ( بوفيه مفتوح )








			
				عاوزين مركب ع النيل 
ونزور جدنا حابي 
وطبلة ورق بشخاليل
وأنا رقصْ كل صحابي 
تسمع رنة خلاخيل
لبنات بلدي واحبابي
			
		

مركب ع النيل دي سهله ومقدور عليها 

إنما نزور جدنا حابي .. يمكــن مقدرش

علشان مرتبط أنا بمواعيد مع المماليك

ولو ع الطبلة والشخاليل والرقــــــص

فمش هتلاقي في مصـــر أكتر منهــــــم

يلا تعالى انت بس وهتنبسط أوي يعني


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا سيفتة عندى لأني لم استطع قراتة كاملا
> اما بالنسبة للرد
> لا يوجد رد 
> لعجز الكلمات عن وصف المجهود الذي قمت به
> و الله ده بحث  يدرس



*



الأخ الفاضل .. arrowman



[frame="2 80"]


وأنا بشكر حضرتك جدا على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة للرحلة

وعلى مجاملتك الرقيقة وتواجدك المستمر في جميع رحلاتنا

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية

ويارب الموضوع يكسب وياخد جائزة التميز حورس 2008



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اخي الكريم ايمن خطاب 
> سلمت يداك ياعزيزي على هذه الكنوز النادرة وانا اكثر من يفرح بها لان بداخلي امل وفي قلبي امنية لزيارة مصر فادعوا الله ان يستجب لي لزيارة احلى بقعة وارقى شعب في الكرة الارضية . دائما تتحفنا بهكذا درر وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ياابن مصر البار . نادية / العراق*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نادية  



[frame="2 80"]



إن مصر مشهورة بحضارتها الفرعونية العريقة منذ فجر التاريــــــــخ

وقد تركت هذه الحضارة تأثيرا عظيما في الحضارة الإنسانية العالمية 

وكان طبيعيا أن تجذب مصر وحضارتها أنظار المفكرين بكل العصور 

فكيف لا نلتفت نحن لها ونهتم بها ونتعرف على عظمتها التاريخية !!



ومن هذا المنطلق كانت توجهات شركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

رحلات ترفيهية ثقافية شاملة .. نتعرف من خلالها على معلومات قيمة ،

ونحن في انتظارك دائماً .... ونتمى لك طيب الإقامة في جميع الرحلات 



[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك حورس ابناء مصر 2008
و عقبال 2009
موضوع فعلا يستحق التقييم و التكريم
دمت بخير*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *والله يا ايمن ذكرتني باسعد لحظات حياتي في مصر وربوعها وغنائي في اجمل مسارح دار الاوبيرا والاسكندرية*



*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامي



[frame="2 80"]


ما أحلاها من ذكريات تلك التي نعيشها في ربوع المعمورة أم الدنيا مصر

وكم أنا فخور بك وبحب لمصر بلدك الثاني واعتزازك بذكرياتك معها 

أتمنى أن نلتقي إن شاء الله في مصر وساسعد بذلك كثيراً

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية 



[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نهلة نهلة نهلة

أكثر من رائع. جزاكم الله خيرا و إلى المزيد

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أكثر من رائع. جزاكم الله خيرا و إلى المزيد


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نهلة 



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك ..

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية ..



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف مبروك حورس ابناء مصر 2008
> و عقبال 2009
> موضوع فعلا يستحق التقييم و التكريم
> دمت بخير*







الأخ  الفاضل    ...    ابن طيبة 




لحرفك بهاء خـــاص ولكلماتك عطــر فريد من نوعه

ولتهنئتك لي بوسام التميز هنا إشراقة متألقة

فسلمت يـــداك لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 






الأخت  الفاضلة    ...   الشحرورة 




أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على تصميمك الرائع 

وسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## zahraa_iraq

*موضوع قيم عن اروع حضاره في العالم*
*ان شاء الله بيوم من الأيام اشوف كل هذي المناطق*
*لأنه من زمان اتمنى اشوفها*

*بس هاي البطه المرتاحه للسفر والسياحه* 
*ذكرتني بـ كورومبو المفتش*
*وحمبوزو لاوي بوزو*

*جيت عالسريع احل الحزوره*

*بس الموضوع طلع احلى بـ كثيير*

*تسلم ايديك ايمن خطاب*

----------


## كيوبيد الحب

تسلم علي المجهود اخي الغالي ايمن

بجد مبدع يا ماااان

----------


## نسمة صيف

_ماشاء الله

موضوع جميل للغاية ومتكامل فعلا

نشكرك اخى ايمن على المجهود الرائع المبذول هنااااا 

ليتظهر الرحلة ممتعة ومثيرة للغاية

الف شكر ايمن خطاب_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه علي المعلومات والصوره الجميله جدااااااااااااا
> والمجهود الي حضرتك قمت بيه 
> تسلم اوي



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك ..

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية ..



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *موضوع قيم عن اروع حضاره في العالم*
> *ان شاء الله بيوم من الأيام اشوف كل هذي المناطق*
> *لأنه من زمان اتمنى اشوفها*
> 
> *بس هاي البطه المرتاحه للسفر والسياحه* 
> *ذكرتني بـ كورومبو المفتش*
> *وحمبوزو لاوي بوزو*
> 
> *جيت عالسريع احل الحزوره*
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهراء



[frame="2 80"]


الحمد لله إن الموضوع عجبك ونالك استحسانك ورضاكِ

وفكرة البطة المرتاحـــه والله من قبل المفتش كورومبو ،،

وعموماً كويس إن الفزورة هي اللي جابتك هنا بالموضوع 




ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم علي المجهود اخي الغالي ايمن
> 
> بجد مبدع يا ماااان


*



الأخ الفاضل .. كيوبيد الحب



[frame="2 80"]


نورت الرحلة ونورتنا في البطة المرتاحــــة 

ويارب تكون استمتعت بالصور والمعلومات

وياريت تتابع كل رحلاتنا لشتى المحافظات ،



[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _ماشاء الله
> 
> موضوع جميل للغاية ومتكامل فعلا
> 
> نشكرك اخى ايمن على المجهود الرائع المبذول هنااااا 
> 
> ليتظهر الرحلة ممتعة ومثيرة للغاية
> 
> الف شكر ايمن خطاب_


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نسمة صيف



[frame="2 80"]


الحمد لله ان الرحلة عجبتك واستمتعتي بيها وبالصور والمعلومات 

ويارب دايماً نكون عند حسن ظنك وتعجبك كل رحلاتنا 



[/frame]



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 

و الآن مع أغنية السندريلا سعاد حسنى الدنيا ربيع




إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


 شم النسيم عند قدماء المصريين  







اعتقد المصريون القدماء أن يوم شم النسيم هو بداية خلق العالم ، ولأن الحياة في اعتقادهم بدأت في الماء قدسوا أكل الأسماك في يوم إشراق الحياة "شم النسيم" ، وكذلك البصل الذي ارتبط في أساطيرهم القديمة بقدرته علي طرد الأرواح الشريرة ، فالتاريخ يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم أول من احتفل بعيد الربيع المعروف بشم النسيم . وهو واحد من أعياد مصر القديمة ، 


و يعود الاحتفال به إلى ما يقرب من خمسة آلاف عام ، وقد سمي بهذا الاسم نسبة للكلمة الفرعونية "شمو"، وهي كلمة أصلها هيروغليفي قديم ، ويرمز شم النسيم إلي بعث الحياة ، وكانت أعياد الفراعنة ترتبط بالظواهر الفلكية، وعلاقتها بالطبيعة، ومظاهر الحياة؛ ولذلك احتفلوا بعيد الربيع الذي حددوا ميعاده بالانقلاب الربيعي، وهو اليوم الذي يتساوى فيه الليل والنهار وقت حلول الشمس في برج الحمل .


م

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

